# Cool Looking Schiit



## Roscoeiii

Press releases went out for a new contennder in the headphone amplifier world: Schiit Audio. (http://schiit.com/)
   
  They are starting off with a high current $250 Class A SS amp (the Asgard) which is fully discrete, and a $350 SET tube amp (Valhalla). 
   
  I've ordered an Asgard to pair with my HE-5LE headphones, and in their FAQ section Schiit says that the Asgard loves Sennheisers, and that it can drive cans with an impedance as low as 8 ohms. The Valhalla they say (again, in the FAQ section) is a great match with AKG headphones. 
   
  15 day trial period (no restocking fee), 5 year transferable warranty. 
   
  I'll report back on my findings. 
   
  Lastly, here's their press release:
   
   
 *Schiit Introduces Asgard and Valhalla Headphone Amplifiers*

 Newhall, CA USA. Schiit Audio introduced its first products today, the Asgard and Valhalla headphone amplifiers. Designed for use with audiophile headphones, Asgard and Valhalla set new standards for performance and aesthetics at their price points.

 Asgard is a fully discrete, Class A, single-ended FET headphone amplifier with no overall feedback and a noninverting circuit topology. Its high-current design makes it uniquely suitable for low-impedance headphones. It is priced at $249, direct from the manufacturer.

 Valhalla is a fully discrete, Class A, single-ended triode headphone amplifier with no overall feedback and noninverting circuit topology. It provides classic tube sound and can drive headphones with impedances as low as 32 ohms. It is priced at $349 direct from the manufacturer.

 “We think we’ve reset the price-performance bar with these products,” said Jason Stoddard of Schiit. “We are designing and manufacturing in the USA, providing innovative circuit topologies which deliver amazing performance, and selling at super-competitive prices.”

 Both Asgard and Valhalla are covered by a limited 5 year warranty, with the exception of the Valhalla tubes, which are covered by a 90-day warranty. Replacement tubes are available from the manufacturer for $20 for a pair of matched input tubes and $30 for a pair of matched output tubes.

 Asgard and Valhalla are made in the USA, primarily of USA-sourced components. Innovative engineering has allowed Schiit Audio to keep the overall prices of their products similar to those from Chinese companies manufacturing in China.

 *About Schiit Audio*

 Schiit Audio is a US-based manufacturer of headphone amplifiers. Founded by Jason Stoddard, formerly of Sumo, and Mike Moffat, formerly of Theta, Schiit is dedicated to providing great-sounding, high-quality products made in the USA for highly competitive prices.


----------



## Ypoknons

That's quite ambitious, 5 years warranty (which costs money too) and made in the USA discrete for $250, but if Audio GD could do the Sparrow for $200... maybe amp markups are finally coming down. One concern for me will be the type of volume control.


----------



## Vergex2

Very interesting.
   
  Sent them an email.


----------



## cravenz

dang. it looks quite nice


----------



## TheWuss

that's some sexy schiit right there!


----------



## Roscoeiii

From FAQ section, looks like volume control is Alps Blue Velvet pots. 
   
  Lots of info is on the FAQ pages rather than the product pages.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> From FAQ section, looks like volume control is Alps Blue Velvet pots.
> 
> Lots of info is on the FAQ pages rather than the product pages.


 

 Thanks. I looked through the manual and it wasn't there either. I found this juicy little gem (is it a swipe at someone? hahaha I don't care)
   
  Quote: 





> We’re not in the business of building discrete op-amps


----------



## Roscoeiii

Yeah, manual and website is a fun read, huh?


----------



## Vergex2

Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> Yeah, manual and website is a fun read, huh?


 


 Indeed. They also respond remarkably quickly (to emails). Mister X still holds the record, however..


----------



## Ypoknons

That's because they're new and enthusiastic, ready to take on the world, it sounds like. Hope they last! 
   
  I mean, some of the sarcasm grated, it's a very declaratory and "we don't take crap from anyone" tone they have on their website.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, the SchiitHead's here!
   
  I'm the co-founder of this venture, and I'll try to answer whatever questions you might have. To address some of them:
   
  1. Yep, it's an Alps RK27 series Blue Velvet pot--we're big believers in the best attenuation we can afford. Yep, there are better pots out there, but they're well outside our build budget. And yeah, stepped attenuators (once did a preamp with R-2R relay-switched stepped attenuation, but that's another story.)
   
  2. And yeah, we're in this for the long haul. I've only started two companies in my career, and the first one has been around for 16 years--it's still around, too. 
   
  3. As far as slamming anyone, nope. I have huge respect for anyone who wants to make a go with their own company, and is dedicated to serving their customers. We don't build discrete op-amps, or fully complementary, multi-gain-stage designs, or BJT amps. That's our choice, not a challenge, not a slam, just a fact. If you listen to a complex, high-gain, full loop feedback design and like it better than ours, cool! That's what's for you, and you should buy it. 
   
  Most of all, we're here to make some cool Schiit and have a little fun. If that floats your boat, great! We're happy to be along for the ride.
   
  Jason


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> 3. As far as slamming anyone, nope. I have huge respect for anyone who wants to make a go with their own company, and is dedicated to serving their customers. We don't build discrete op-amps, or fully complementary, multi-gain-stage designs, or BJT amps. That's our choice, not a challenge, not a slam, just a fact. If you listen to a complex, high-gain, full loop feedback design and like it better than ours, cool! That's what's for you, and you should buy it.


 

 No, I wasn't offended at all, I still found it quite amusing even if I do like certain discrete opamp amplifiers.  hahaha


----------



## DoingOK

For the hell of it..... I preordered the Valhalla.


----------



## Roscoeiii

DoingOK,
   
  Please, for the hell of it, report back on how it sounds once it has arrived...


----------



## DoingOK

Will do........I'm curious to see how it compares to my WA6.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Sorry, can't resist, but that is some really goooooood shiit man! The price and looks are exceptional.


----------



## nbourbaki

They look like an interesting company and I'm curious to hear the first reviews on their amps.  I wish them all the best


----------



## Mayzei

OMG, i can't wait for reviews on this, i'll jump straight in. (If shipping to the UK isn't horrendous!)
   
  It's refreshing to see a nice website from an amplifier manufacturer aswell!
   
  Tom.


----------



## .Sup

i like the looks of Valhalla but it needs 3 feet 
   
  350$ is really cheap, too bad that means 350€ with customs and shipping


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, the SchiitHead's here!


 
   
  Hello Jason, (which seems a preferable name to SchiitHead, or even Mr. SchiitHead),
   
  First I would like to say best wishes with your new venture. It is good to see variety in the market, and refreshing to see a company committed to not out-sourcing manufacture.
   
  I believe that your choice of company name is terrible, however I can see that it might conceivably appeal to a certain age range and mentality. I hope that this short term enthusiasm does not evolve into a long term disadvantage!
   
  I think the simple yet modern and smooth styling is very good and I can see it having strong aesthetic appeal to a wide number of people. I feel that your prices are actually too low, and that if the performance of the amps is good you will be able to move them up +$49 within a year. I hope that you can sell plenty to cover your costs and make a decent profit.
   
  So, I have a couple of questions:
   
  What is the gain and output impedance of the solid state amp?
   
  How can you have a single stage amp that is non-inverting? (A simple common source / emitter stage would invert... I'm not after an exact circuit description because that would be intrusive, but could you elaborate a little... for example is it a non-op-amp long tail pair with the stage output from the non-input side then feeding into an emitter / source follower?)
   
  You state 20V peak to peak into 32 Ohms. That translates into 7.07 V RMS which will produce a peak of 1.56 W and require a peak current delivery of 312 mA. So do you idle your output stage at 312 mA to always keep it in Class A?
   
  Could you please post pics of the internals? ( I am sure that I am not the only enthusiast that likes to ogle the insides of well-built kit! )
   
   
  With thanks and kind regards,
  L


----------



## reiserFS

Interesting, we need some reviews on them once they shipped the first batch out, especially the Valhalla, seeing as they said that they pair good with AKG cans.


----------



## TheWuss

i love the name, personally.
  maybe i'm of that age and mentality.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hehe.


----------



## cegras

Internals! We (I) want internals!


----------



## jude

Quote: 





cegras said:


> Internals! We (I) want internals!


 

 Here's a pre-production photo (taken on an iPhone) of the Valhalla board (the upcoming Schiit tube amp):


----------



## .Sup

I really like the brushed volume knob on Asgard. Will Valhalla have the same one?
   
  thanks, Peter


----------



## wgb113

This Schiit looks schweet!!!!  I've been looking for a reasonably priced, American made headphone amp/dac combo and the Asgard nearly fills the bill.  Now I've got to begin the search for a dedicated DAC to pair with this!
   
  BTW, for the record, I guess I'm still of the age/mentality that finds this schiit funny.  The FAQ page was a tremendously refreshing read in this often stuffy, elitist hobby.
   
  Good luck to you guys!  I hope to be a customer shortly.
   
  Bill


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> The FAQ page was a tremendously refreshing read in this often stuffy, elitist hobby.


 
   
  Seconded on that score. The hobby could certainly do with less bunkum and elitism.
   
  My girlfriend's brother is younger and in search of an amp, so I'll point him at these guys.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





jude said:


> Here's a pre-production photo (taken on an iPhone) of the Valhalla board (the upcoming Schiit tube amp):


 


 Sexy, can't wait for reviews.


----------



## tenjintuned

dont mark up the price just because your getting big... and youll see me again in the future !!!!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, SchiitHead again.
   
  (Well, hey, better than being, uh, #2 here, right?)
   
  Thanks for the well-wishes and the kind words. I hope I can answer some of your questions.
   
  First, the easy ones:
   
  1. The knob. Yep, standard between Asgard and Valhalla, and solid aluminum. Don't take it off and drop it on your cat. Bad days.
   
  2. UK compatibility and shipping: Awaiting 230V transformers, and setting up shipping right now. Transformers are the pacing item, and we're a good month out on those, sorry.
   
  Then, the more technical ones:
   
  3. The gain of Asgard (solid state) is 5, or about 14 dB, and output impedance is about 0.5 ohms.
   
   
  4. Inverting vs non-inverting: We were being very careful in our wording--single voltage gain stage. There are two current gain stages, one ahead of the voltage gain--I'm sure you can figure out the rest from there. 

   

  5. 20V p-p into 32 ohms and 312 mA bias: yep, right on. It's single-ended Class A with a current source bias. 

   

  6. Internals: I'll take some shots!


----------



## Leny

Thanks for the fast reply, looking forward to the inside shots.
  Good luck with it.


----------



## mmayer167

wow, literally just came on the market for a SS amp and i see this thread! its meant to be  I think im gonna go out on a limb and give the Asgard a shot. I'll post back if i do and keep peeps posted on how it sounds with my current k601s


----------



## smeggy

Hmm, could be on a shortlist soon. Looks nice and the price and specs fit


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Wow, this really looks superb. I've been looking for a decent tube amp to get my nose wet with and this looks like the perfect match. So when will the Valhalla amp be ready to purchase?


----------



## Seamless Sounds

And so... the cheesy puns begin...


----------



## bobxxxbob

Beautiful amps but how do they sound?


----------



## Lil' Knight

That's an great looking amp. Really nice indeed.
  I enjoy FAQ a lot.


----------



## francisdemarte

Cheap American made amps? What's this world coming too!?
   
  Would also love to see some audio benchmark test results!


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> 2. UK compatibility and shipping: Awaiting 230V transformers, and setting up shipping right now. Transformers are the pacing item, and we're a good month out on those, sorry.


 


 That's great. I assume that they can be used in Germany as well then, right?


----------



## dcpoor

can't wait for some reviews and internal pics.


----------



## Red_Devil_24

The FAQ is so refreshing, I had a blast reading it.


----------



## mmayer167

it feels like i just jumped off a really tall bridge with murky water below... just ordered an Asgard unit! I'll post pictures and first impressions with my 601 when it gets here. Jason seems like a really great guy, i hope they can make a go of it here in the US. check back in a few days, till then happy listening everybody.  Marc


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> 5. 20V p-p into 32 ohms and 312 mA bias: yep, right on. It's single-ended Class A with a current source bias.
> 6. Internals: I'll take some shots!


 

 Got to be paralleling output devices, I imagine? Look forward to the internals......


----------



## RazorJack

Can't wait for reviews of both amps used with 600Ω beyers, and how they compare with, say, Corda Concerto and Woo Audio 6.

  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> The arbitrary administration of the rules here is a joke.


 


 You're figuring that out just now? I've only been around for half a year and more than once was reminded of that fact on various occasions.


----------



## smeggy

Gonna order tomorrow I think.


----------



## smeggy

They're just out to get you Steve 
   
  How you doing these days anyway?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





smeggy said:


> They're just out to get you Steve
> 
> How you doing these days anyway?


 

 Doin' great, Smeggy!
   
  Working on starting up a new company.
   
  Gonna name it Phək. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## smeggy

Hah! Good work my man.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  I'm going to be a little scarce today (work's kinda crazy right now), but will definitely get a shot or two up this evening.
   
  Jason


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm going to be a little scarce today (work's kinda crazy right now), but will definitely get a shot or two up this evening.
> 
> Jason


 


 Much appreciated.


----------



## Sp3cialBl3nd

[size=medium]Would love to see a comparison to the Matrix M-Stage as both are the same price.​[/size]


----------



## gbacic

What a great website.
  the Valhalla looks really nice, I wonder how it compares to the Little Dot's and Darkvoice's/La Figaros's in the same price range.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





gbacic said:


> What a great website.
> the Valhalla looks really nice, I wonder how it compares to the Little Dot's and Darkvoice's/La Figaros's in the same price range.


 

 That's what I would like to know too, specifically how it compares to LD IV. I know its a long shot someone would own both of these amps but maybe I'll get lucky. I bought the cheaper Starving Student after LD IV and got disappointed. Same position now.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





.sup said:


> That's what I would like to know too, specifically how it compares to LD IV. I know its a long shot someone would own both of these amps but maybe I'll get lucky. I bought the cheaper Starving Student after LD IV and got disappointed. Same position now.


 

 Seconding this.


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





.sup said:


> That's what I would like to know too, specifically how it compares to LD IV. I know its a long shot someone would own both of these amps but maybe I'll get lucky. I bought the cheaper Starving Student after LD IV and got disappointed. Same position now.


 

 Havent these amps just been released?
   
  If you really want to know, but them both and compare them, then sell the one you dont like.


----------



## gbacic

Mine was just a curiosity, I was going to buy a new amp I'd get a Roc by Audio-GD.


----------



## Nakattack

Very sexy amps, non-adjustable gain is a bit of a downer though. Any chance you can make some in black to go with the rest of my gear?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, it's the ******Head, but my name has changed. Apologies for not fully reading the rules, and putting the company name in my username. So, we're now set up with a new name (kinda like we don't have the company name on the front of the amps, I guess.
   
  As we get busier, I'll probably only be able to drop in once a day or so, but I'll try to answer as many questions as possible.
   
  On to the questions:
   
  1. 230V: yep, will work in Germany as well (50Hz 220-240V is fine.)
  2. Nope, sorry, no selectable gain or black units--we have to make some sacrifices for the price points, and additional versions/variations is one of them.
   
  And (some admittedly very bad) internal shots. I'm sure someone will have better internals soon.


----------



## Ypoknons

Non adjustable gain does kind of suck, I suppose they wanted to keep the things simple as their design philosophy. Maybe later on they could offer hotrod upgrades with stepped attenuators and other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but they sure made a splash with $250 made in the USA.


----------



## smeggy

thanks


----------



## recstar24

Its a $250 amp...let it stand for what it is, no need to upgrade/hotrod/blackgate/step attuenate/gain switch every amp out there.  For the price I am sure it sounds nice and should work nicely in 95% of setups out there.


----------



## Ypoknons

I'm sure. But why not a $350/$450 hotrod in a few years, once they're got a good business setup and have spare capacity to do other things? I'm just talking, chatting, it's not I'm criticizing the company or anything,


----------



## mmayer167

Thanks for the pictures Jason. Cant wait for my Asgard to arrive


----------



## melomaniac

well, you guys are pretty fast, but I knew once I saw the first journalistic mention there would be something here, too. who's taking two for the team?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, it's the ******Head, but my name has changed.


 

 Sorry Jason, but you can't use asterisks either. Not even comic strip style symbols for that matter (yeah, that's how anal the "swearing" rules are here).
   
  I see you're using a nice little low profile split bobbin. Nice to see something not using the ubiquitous toroid.
   
  Think you'll ever do a loudspeaker amp in that same form factor? A sub-$500 25 watt A/B amp would be nice.
   
  se


----------



## dmcs414

Well count me very interested in this here Schiit.  How fortuitous for me that I should be right in the thick of researching my next tube amp purchase and along comes this fantastic-looking, astonishingly inexpensive USA-made Valhalla!  And it just so happens to have a reportedly good synergy with AKGs, these being my most recent headphones purchase!  I really can't wait to hear some reviews of this, especially in comparison to some of the other well-known and well-regarded tube amps around here like the Woo 3 & 6, Decware CSP-2, MAD Ear+ HD, Darkvoice, Hifiman EF-5 and so on.  I'm still frankly stunned at that asking price.  I keep expecting to turn away for a second and look back and find I misread that $349 as $943 or something. 
   
   As far as the Valhalla's AKG synergy goes, would you say that applies more favorably to some AKGs rather than others, and could you perhaps expound a bit on this?  (I'm not including K1000 of course)  I recently bought a pair of LP sextetts and am looking for a nice tube amp to go with them, but really didn't think there was the slightest possibility I could find one under $500, and that's used! 
   
   Subscribed and eagerly awaiting impressions & reviews.


----------



## dBs

Interesting. It's a long shot but I wonder if Schiit is hiring. Recently graduated EE with a passion for audio who is designing his own tube amp at this very moment on these forums =D
   
  Eh eh?


----------



## reiserFS

Nice and clean looking PCB design, thanks for the information on the 230VAC.


----------



## godog

Hi ******Head,
   
  May I know the input impedance of both amps?
  Thanks


----------



## kudo

Damn this Schiit really looks cool.
  And the price isnt even that bad...


----------



## smeggy

Order is in today


----------



## Roscoeiii

FedEx tells me 6/22. Oh Boy. 
   
  Then we will see how the SR60s, Creative Aurvana Live (aka Denon 1001) and most importantly HE-5LE play with the Schiit...


----------



## Inzane

Mine is on the way as well lets see how it does with the RS-1.


----------



## baka1969

This is very tempting to see how it would compare to my Gilmore Lite+DPS.

 Good luck with all your new Schiit.


----------



## baka1969

I just want to add that having both the Gilmore Lite and Little Dot MKIII would make it tough for me choose which of the two Schiit amps to order. Having the HE-5LE and the K-701 are my two top headphones, but, I plan on getting either the HD800 or (less) possibly the LCD-2. Although there's a slim chance, I might be able to audition the HE-6.

 Unfortunately I'm not ready do dish out $600 for both.

 Decisions, decisions... LoL


----------



## SP Wild

Wow!  these really look truly Hi-End - I have no doubt they'll sound so as well.  That tube amp looks stunning!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





doingok said:


> For the hell of it..... I preordered the Valhalla.


 

 If you can so can I. I just preordered the Valhalla as well. I trust your prejudgment and besides: This Schiit looks good--sight unseen. I mean sound unheard!


----------



## revolink24

I was going to build a CKKIII but this schiit (there's no other way to word it) looks very nice. I like the ambition, Jason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Loving the company's down to earth style. Reminding me of the DIY guys in the depths of Head-fi. One thing, on the last line of your company intro on your website, it says schitt instead of shiit, intentional?
   
  EDIT: Also, the contact link in the footer has a typo that makes it not go to the correct page.
   
  I'm a web designer, I notice these things. One last niggle - the products link at the top and bottom of the site are different from the one in the About, (check out our schiit). Just consistency things. Otherwise the site looks super nice.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I was going to build a CKKIII but this schiit (there's no other way to word it) looks very nice. I like the ambition, Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've got one on order as well.  As soon as I get my Schiit together, I will report back.  Received shipping notice @ 11am PDT today.


----------



## Clusterfunk

I thought you guys might be interested in the question I asked, so I'll share it:
   
   
  Quote: Me


> Hey, I was just curious as to how soon the Valhalla amp might be shipping. I bought some Sennheiser HD650 headphones and I am anxious to get an amp for them. Would you recommend the Valhalla for those or the Asgard?


 
   
  His almost immediate response:
   
  Quote: Jason Stoddard (Co-founder of Schiit)


> If all goes well, we'll be shipping on 8/15. I'm pretty confident in that date, since we've had final, production-spec boards running around for 6 months, and are now just waiting on metal and some critical parts. And our metal vendor is 5 miles away, so we can always go camp out on their door!
> 
> HD650 is actually kind of a tough choice (I have 650s and AKG K701s)--the AKGs I'd say immediately, "Valhalla." The 650s, man, that's a tough call. Valhalla will definitely be richer, warmer, and have much more apparent bass, since the output impedance is about 30 ohms, but the Asgard is pretty darn close, and fuss-free (no tube replacements.) Hope that helps!


 
   
  I will probably order the Asgard as soon as I have the money.


----------



## Farnsworth

Any word on when the Valhalla will be shipping?
   
  I want to see how much it really does love my AKG's


----------



## Canuck57

answer is 2 posts above...Aug 15


----------



## Farnsworth

Ah, thanks. I didnt see that there.


----------



## HK_sends

I wonder how the Valhalla would sound in comparison to the LD MK IV SE.  I like the site, am (mentally) young enough to appreciate the name, and wonder how Valhalla would sound with a Grado RS-1 and my Markl modded D2000.  Good luck with the business!   I hope you guys are around for a while.
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends
   
  ...that's some good Sch...tuff!


----------



## logwed

I am pretty intrigued by the Valhalla, I've always been meaning to try out tubes, and this seems to be a good option. Aaand it matches all my other components so well! LOL. It would also give me an excuse to try out some k701's, as Mr. Stoddard seems to like the combo...


----------



## fkclo

Jason,
   
  First of all, best wishes to this venture and I hope Schiit is here to stay.
   
  I quite like what is said on your page about the Valhalla, and will be ordering one as soon as your 220V 50Hz version has some good delivery forecast.
   
  Please keep us updated on the production progress.
   
  F. Lo


----------



## logwed

It kinda surprises me that the Valhalla would sound good with AKG (and I mean k701) because it's OTL, correct? I've read over and over that OTL designs struggle with lower impedance cans like the k701, and I've heard the Bottlehead Crack at a meet (another OTL design) and it almost just sounded bad with the k701s (totally grainy and it just felt underpowered). Did you guys at Schiit implement the design with lower impedances in mind?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

one Schiit on top of the other... Now that looks like an awesome bedside rig...Would definitely make my IKEA HEMNES  look classy LOL  =) seriously... 15 days money back guarantee with 5yr warranty... who could resist? I'm already in for both... here's waiting for good things


----------



## JB197

Quote: 





logwed said:


> It kinda surprises me that the Valhalla would sound good with AKG (and I mean k701) because it's OTL, correct? I've read over and over that OTL designs struggle with lower impedance cans like the k701, and I've heard the Bottlehead Crack at a meet (another OTL design) and it almost just sounded bad with the k701s (totally grainy and it just felt underpowered). Did you guys at Schiit implement the design with lower impedances in mind?


 

 That's what I was thinking, then I realised that it's just made up publicity bumph and not actual testimonial. I'm surprised that people are falling for it hook, line and sinker.
  Maybe the company just want to steer people away from using 30 Ohm headphones with their valve amp because they know it's a cathode follower / no transformer type of output that is going to puke harmonics at anything above 1 mW into 30 Ohms. Maybe some people like that, and I bet a few will be calling it "warm tube sound".
   
  On the positive side it sure looks very nice and from the photographs certainly appears well assembled.
   
  My partner does not like the name, but I think it gives them a very unique and refreshing position. I would quite like to try the solid state version.
   
  Jason, if you are reading, perhaps you should give a discount to religious people, then you could call it   Holy Schiit   !!!
   
  Overall, an interesting addition to the market methinks... so good luck with the adventure.
   
  J.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I've got one on order as well.  As soon as I get my Schiit together, I will report back.  Received shipping notice @ 11am PDT today.


 

 Kevin,
   
  did you order the Asgard?
   
  Let me know when it arrives..would love to listen to it 
   
  Sachu


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  I thought I'd check in this weekend and answer some questions. The response we've had so far from you guys has been awesome; I really hope you'll like the sound, or else we're going to be in really deep . . . uh, well, nevermind.
   
  First, hiring? I wish. Sumo was my first job as an EE after working for a defense contractor. The jobs in audio are scarce and challenging (the first day at Sumo I got to repair the company's semi-documented, home-brewed MOSFET matcher while everyone on the shut-down production line glared at me.) So, good luck, and maybe in the future.
   
  Second, typos and problems on the site--thank you, will fix!
   
  Third, I wish I could directly compare the Valhalla and LD IV. We've had a LD III here, and it's a very nice-sounding amplifier. A deciding factor might be in flexibility. The LD models offer so many options for gain, tube types, etc. that they're really fun to tweak, and it's easy to find a combo of tubes/gain that you'll like. Whereas Valhalla is really a "set and forget" amp. One gain (about 8), one type of input tube (6N1P), one type of output tube (6N6P). It's not set up for tube rolling. So, if you want to tweak, get the LD!
   
  Finally, tube amps and low impedance headphones. Yes, there are definitely limits, but the 701s seem to be well within it. Of course, I don't listen at ear-imploding volume levels, so there you go.
   
  I hope this helps!
   
  Jason


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jb197 said:


> That's what I was thinking, then I realised that it's just made up publicity bumph and not actual testimonial. I'm surprised that people are falling for it hook, line and sinker.
> Maybe the company just want to steer people away from using 30 Ohm headphones with their valve amp because they know it's a cathode follower / no transformer type of output that is going to puke harmonics at anything above 1 mW into 30 Ohms. Maybe some people like that, and I bet a few will be calling it "warm tube sound".
> On the positive side it sure looks very nice and from the photographs certainly appears well assembled.
> My partner does not like the name, but I think it gives them a very unique and refreshing position. I would quite like to try the solid state version.
> ...


 
  The Valhalla is rated by the manufacturer @ 1.5Wp-p @ 600 ohms and 1.7mW with < 0.1% THD (probably also @ 600 ohms)  What distortion is there will probably be predominately even order.  If you try to drive a can with too low an impedance, it will no doubt sound like, well, not like Schiit intended.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Kevin,  did you order the Asgard?
> Let me know when it arrives..would love to listen to it
> Sachu


 
  Absolutely!  It should be here Wednesday.


----------



## rhfactor1

I may have to purchase an Asgard, so when a friend and/or family member asks me what type of headphone amplifier I have or just purchased I could imagine a conversation going something like this!!!!!  Oh!  that's a great looking headphone amp you have there-what kind is it.... Oh, it's a Schiit.....No, I mean who's it made by? It's a Schiit....... I'm sorry you really don't care for it........Oh, I really love my Schiit, it's made by Schiit Audio in California.....ooohhh!!!!
   
  Sorry about the above dialogue, I just had to do it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy Listening.


----------



## kiteki

Not a single comment on how it sounds yet haha


----------



## Poetik

Man I would love to try these but unfortunately I have this thing where I need all my audio equipment to be black =(
   
  Surely a black chassis would match your company name better? Lol definitely not as well as the color brown though.


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Not a single comment on how it sounds yet haha


 
   
  Well, you don't want people to rush it. Let them put a few dozen hours on it at least, the impressions will be more reliable and it lets them discover all the nuances in the sound.


----------



## HK_sends

Thanks for the responses, Jason.  If you want to do a comparo with the LD IV SE, let me know by pm.  I'm just up the road (or is it down) in Lompoc (geographically speaking).  Right now, it's not doing anything but gathering dust (I'm listening to other amps at the moment).
   
  ...ooh...ooh...don't forget the motto: _"Digital Poo from us to you!" _ (Oh jeez, was that cussin'?)
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends
  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I thought I'd check in this weekend and answer some questions. The response we've had so far from you guys has been awesome; I really hope you'll like the sound, or else we're going to be in really deep . . . uh, well, nevermind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylab

I requested a review loaner of the Valhalla, and Schiit agreed, but since that amp won't be out until later this summer, it will be a little while. Still, looking foward to putting it through its paces.


----------



## HK_sends

Krylon is your friend...
   
  -HK sends
  
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> Man I would love to try these but unfortunately I have this thing where I need all my audio equipment to be black =(
> 
> Surely a black chassis would match your company name better? Lol definitely not as well as the color brown though.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Not a single comment on how it sounds yet haha


 

 When I applied for my current job all I had to recommend me were my previous job credentials and a few letters of recommendation. Well they hired me. It seems that I got the job solely on the goodness of my paperwork--my resume. My boss has never been happier--I've never been happier. And come August I will have been employed with them for 10 years.
   
  I purchased both the Asgard and the Valhalla solely on their Schiit "resume" and good looks. I'm hoping for the best so I "hired" them. My gut feeling is I've got the best in its class and then some.
   
  P.S. I know my boss didn't hire me for my good looks but I've still got a job!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Man I would love to try these but unfortunately I have this thing where I need all my audio equipment to be black =(
> 
> Surely a black chassis would match your company name better? Lol definitely not as well as the color brown though.


 

 Get out your black magic marker!    Paint would impair heat dissipation too much I think.


----------



## Bigrock2150

I'm interested to see how the Asgard compares with the Matrix M-stage. Seems like it should be a great $250 showdown.


----------



## kwang411

I'm looking for a warm amp to go with HD800, so the Valhalla looks like an interesting choice, I also wonder how it compares to the LD mk4SE, since that's the amp i'm using right now. (I'm really trying to refrain myself from spending another $1500 on amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  I'll be looking forward to some reviews!!


----------



## fenixdown110

I'm wondering how the Asgard will perform compared to my Purity Audio KICAS Caliente since they're both fully discrete...


----------



## HK_sends

Don't they make a paint to touch up old BBQs?
   
  -HK sends 
  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Get out your black magic marker!    Paint would impair heat dissipation too much I think.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by HK_sends  
 " Don't they make a paint to touch up old BBQs?
 -HK sends "

 There is paint that is designed for engines and exhausts that would easily hold up to the heat either amp would give off. I don't think it would be too difficult to prep. Plus, since they're are made to withstand heat, I doubt they would retain too much heat. The only thing anyone would have to worry about would be painting over places like screw holes and areas that close tolerances are needed. That's relatively easy to resolve though.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by HK_sends
> " Don't they make a paint to touch up old BBQs?
> -HK sends "
> ...


 
  If you were to paint the chassis, you would probably destroy its ability to efficiently transfer heat from the xistors to the air, and you probably would end up smoking the whole thing.  Dye it, or forget it.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Heat shouldn't be a problem with Auto grade paints. If you were to paint it yourself and you think heat will be an issue, try engine enamel paint made by dupli-color. Make sure to use a primer and an enamel clear coat, and be sure you know what your doing. There are a few essential steps in performing a successful paint job. How well you prep your surface can be the deciding factor if your project turns out good or bad. They never give good instructions about prepping surfaces on the cans! Good thing about the internet is that you can just take a trip over to youtube and learn to do just about anything. 
   
  I wouldn't do it unless you have experience spraying. So many things can go wrong, and there isn't really any "trial and error" when painting electronics lol. If you decide to paint something like an amp I would at least practice on something less valuable first. 
   
  Just my 2cents


----------



## cooperpwc

My concern about the Valhalla would be the tubes. I suppose it all depends on one's expectations for SQ. My Earmax Pro, a well-regarded OTL amp, is nothing exciting with stock tubes, nor IMHO even with just 'good' NOS upgrades. Yet with truly fine tubes, it's magic.
   
  Since rolling doesn't seem to be an option, we will see how good the stock Valhalla can be at that price. A well designed OTL amp really is its tubes. (I will be delighted to be wrong. I'm not afraid to eat schiit.)


----------



## donunus

I'm subscribing to this thread. These amps definitely look like the Schiit!!!


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> My concern about the Valhalla would be the tubes. I suppose it all depends on one's expectations for SQ. My Earmax Pro, a well-regarded OTL amp, is nothing exciting with stock tubes, nor IMHO even with just 'good' NOS upgrades. Yet with truly fine tubes, it's magic.
> 
> Since rolling doesn't seem to be an option, we will see how good the stock Valhalla can be at that price. A well designed OTL amp really is its tubes. (I will be delighted to be wrong. I'm not afraid to eat schiit.)


 

 Yes, the tube choices basically mean you use the stock tubes.  While in some circuits you can use a 6922/6DJ8 where the stock tube is a 6N1P, most people advise against it, and many claim the 6N1P is the better sounding tube, and certainly the higher value tube.
   
  I shy away from tube amps with no rolling ability, generally, but this one is intriguing, for all the reasons mentioned previously.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by kwkarth  


 "If you were to paint the chassis, you would probably destroy its ability to efficiently transfer heat from the xistors to the air, and you probably would end up smoking the whole thing.  Dye it, or forget it."  




 The chassis of my Little Dot (think tubes and heat) has a black textured paint or powder coat. Only the front plate is bare. These paints are designed to transfer heat.




 Quote:
 Originally Posted by Bigrock2150  
 " Heat shouldn't be a problem with Auto grade paints. If you were to paint it yourself and you think heat will be an issue, try engine enamel paint made by dupli-color. Make sure to use a primer and an enamel clear coat, and be sure you know what your doing. There are a few essential steps in performing a successful paint job. How well you prep your surface can be the deciding factor if your project turns out good or bad. They never give good instructions about prepping surfaces on the cans! Good thing about the internet is that you can just take a trip over to youtube and learn to do just about anything. 
 I wouldn't do it unless you have experience spraying. So many things can go wrong, and there isn't really any "trial and error" when painting electronics lol. If you decide to paint something like an amp I would at least practice on something less valuable first. 
 Just my 2cents"




 I don't believe a clear coat would be needed as amps aren't typically exposed to the kind of heat or abuse that autos are.
 There shouldn't be a reason (other than warranty issues) that the chassis of the Schiit amps can't be painted.


----------



## rhfactor1

Krylon actually makes a couple of paints that may work fine. They do have a BBQ paint that's rated to 600 degrees (in Black). They also have another paint called X-Metals rated up to 500 degrees that is suppose to mimic anodized coatings-unfortunately it doesn't come in Black but it does come in a nice looking (to me) Red and a Blue. It looks like prep for new items would be fairly simple just a clean dry surface. Just go to Krylon.com for more info. On the Valhalla I would not paint the cooling vents another color and I think the heat tranfer problem would not be a problem. Happy Listening.


----------



## NapalmK

How serendipitous! I'm going to be in the market for a new ss amp within the next month and the Asgard is intriguing. I'd love to know how this compares to something like a Dynalo. I'm mainly going to be using it with my low impedance Denons, ATs, and Ultrasones so any impressions you guys can give on synergy would be great. Thanks!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kwkarth
> 
> "If you were to paint the chassis, you would probably destroy its ability to efficiently transfer heat from the xistors to the air, and you probably would end up smoking the whole thing.  Dye it, or forget it."
> ...


 
  I was talking about heat dissipation, particularly WRT the mossfet amp.  Dissipation from the chassis is not near as important for the Valhalla.  Don't confuse the two issues, nor the different needs of the two different amps.


----------



## rhfactor1

Here we are a bunch of grown men debating painting an amplifier that really no one has posted on how warm the amplifier actually runs. Why not go to the " horse's mouth" and e-mail Jason at Schiit Audio about the possibility of painting the chasis a different color by the ways mentioned above and see what he says, if he says "no" then their amplifiers are not for you and make a different choice. Happy Listening.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kwkarth
> "If you were to paint the chassis, you would probably destroy its ability to efficiently transfer heat from the xistors to the air, and you probably would end up smoking the whole thing.  Dye it, or forget it."
> 
> ...


 
   
  Although I would never alter my amp's color by applying paint to it (I wouldn't change the color of Mona Lisa's hair just to match the color of my apartment's walls--right, like I could even own the Mona Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) your information on heat dissipation and paints is very helpful. Thanks, *baka1969*.


----------



## HK_sends

jeez guys, I was just trying to be funny...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sure there are places that could do anodizing, though.  I know of folks that do custom computer mods that have their cases anodized.  That would make the most sense...
   
  -HK sends
   
  PS - Can you anodize metal that has already been anodized?  Does it need to be stripped first, somehow?
  
  Quote: 





rhfactor1 said:


> Here we are a bunch of grown men debating painting an amplifier that really no one has posted on how warm the amplifier actually runs. Why not go to the " horse's mouth" and e-mail Jason at Schiit Audio about the possibility of painting the chasis a different color by the ways mentioned above and see what he says, if he says "no" then their amplifiers are not for you and make a different choice. Happy Listening.


----------



## nbourbaki

Quote: 





			
				Skylab said:
			
		

> I requested a review loaner of the Valhalla, and Schiit agreed, but since that amp won't be out until later this summer, it will be a little while. Still, looking foward to putting it through its paces.


 


 I was hoping you'd review the Asgard with your T-1 and LCD-2.  I'm very happy with my WA3+ so I'm more interested in a SS option.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I like Schiit's business approach and enthusiasm. They seem to have very well thought out plans and ideas backed up with amazing quality service. They also seem to know how to cater to people who don't care about all the electrical terminology. I think "Schiit" is a great marketing name; look at all the attention they're already getting. I'm looking forward to the Asgard, hopefully the sound will live up to the hype.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Man I would love to try these but unfortunately I have this thing where I need all my audio equipment to be black =(
> 
> Surely a black chassis would match your company name better? Lol definitely not as well as the color brown though.


 

 Same dilemma here. Love the design, but I was never a fan of the silver-type color scheme, plus, everything else I own is sleek black. Different color options would really be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:


hk_sends said:


> jeez guys, I was just trying to be funny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, it would need to be stripped first.
   
  Boyles Snyder in Los Angeles does excellent anodizing work and I believe they have a $90 lot charge. Those who have amps that they want black could probably get together and organize a "group mod" of sorts and split the costs.
   
  Boyles Snyder
  3446 John St
 Los Angeles, CA,
 90026-4504
   
  323-663-5363
   
  No website.
   
  se


----------



## Landis

I heard there was some Schiit happening in this thread!
   
  Well, I must say that I'm intrigued! It's not too often you see amp manufacturers with an in-your-face colourful approach.
   
  The minimalist designs are gorgeous and I'm eager to see some reviews.


----------



## hahahigh

Skimmed briefly through their website. They have a very good sense of humor. I like it.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm subscribing to this Schitt. Asgard and Valhalla look teh secks!
  Any chance they would send evaluation units to interested customers in the US?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> I'm subscribing to this Schitt. Asgard and Valhalla look teh secks!
> Any chance they would send evaluation units to interested customers in the US?


 
  Yeah, send 'em 250 bux and they'll send you a free eval unit you can keep!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, send 'em 250 bux and they'll send you a free eval unit you can keep!


 
  I see what you did there lol. But yeah, the 15-day guarantee thing is really tempting.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, send 'em 250 bux and they'll send you a free eval unit you can keep!


 

 I think I laughed harder at that than I should have.


----------



## Clusterfunk

I ordered an Asgard a couple of minutes ago. First headphone amp to go with new HD650s. I hope it's as awesome as it looks.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> jeez guys, I was just trying to be funny...


 

 Head-fi is srsbusiness.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> I see what you did there lol. But yeah, the 15-day guarantee thing is really tempting.


 

 I was really tempted by the no questions asked 15-day guarantee as well, then I realized that it takes, what, like a week at least to burn in an amp (and even then, it's only 168 hrs if you leave it running day and night). I doubt it's enough time for me to "try it out" at its full potential so I think I'll just wait for the early reviews.


----------



## kwkarth

For me, if it doesn't sound like Schiit after a few hours of warm up, I should know enough regarding whether or not it's a keeper.  If, instead, it sounds like caca, then it goes back...  Simple.
   
  No amount of burn in is going to redeem something that sounds terrible from the get go.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> For me, if it doesn't sound like Schiit after a few hours of warm up, I should know enough regarding whether or not it's a keeper.  If, instead, it sounds like caca, then it goes back...  Simple.
> 
> No amount of burn in is going to redeem something that sounds terrible from the get go.


 

 +1


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> For me, if it doesn't sound like Schiit after a few hours of warm up, I should know enough regarding whether or not it's a keeper.  If, instead, it sounds like caca, then it goes back...  Simple.
> 
> No amount of burn in is going to redeem something that sounds terrible from the get go.


 

 Agreed.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> For me, if it doesn't sound like Schiit after a few hours of warm up, I should know enough regarding whether or not it's a keeper.  If, instead, it sounds like caca, then it goes back...  Simple.
> 
> No amount of burn in is going to redeem something that sounds terrible from the get go.


 

 But we *want *it to sound like Schiit, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  (I wonder if we'll all look back two years from now and wonder why the poop jokes never stopped...)


----------



## Br777

I really wish i could keep up with all the people spouting various technical bits regarding these and other amps in this thread.  I envy you all for haveing knowlege in this area.
   
  I am also amazed at how many people with pretty high end cans are ordering these.  I though more people really went for expensive amps, but i suppose many of you already have those 
   
  i have to admit, this company and thread got my attention.  Ill definitely be giving an attentive ear to the reviewers.
   
  by the way.. what a crap name for a company... couldn't resist...


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





br777 said:


> by the way.. what a crap name for a company... couldn't resist...


 

 Hopefully it's good crap


----------



## kingtz

By the way, for those who are ordering from California, is TAX included and how much is shipping?


----------



## kunalraiker

I feel this is a very attractive gear,would wait to check the initial impressions before jumping on the band wagon.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

why paint when you can have it anodized???


----------



## Clusterfunk

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> By the way, for those who are ordering from California, is TAX included and how much is shipping?


 

 I did not order from California, but there was no tax and FedEx Home Delivery was ~$11. USPS was $20 and the other options were $30 and above (2nd Day, Overnight FedEx).


----------



## rhfactor1

This thread is the "Schitt" over 140 posts in five days-it's got legs.


----------



## donunus

The impressions thread should be separated so that we won't have to scour through all this talk of how to paint and modify this schiit


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





donunus said:


> The impressions thread should be separated so that we won't have to scour through all this talk of how to paint and modify this schiit


 

 Good point.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> By the way, for those who are ordering from California, is TAX included and how much is shipping?


 

 According to a friend who just ordered one, sales tax is NOT included.  Shipping to San Francisco cost him around $10


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> (I wonder if we'll all look back two years from now and wonder why the poop jokes never stopped...)


 


 Two years? I'm already wondering that now.


----------



## tvrboy

These amps seem like nice products, they might be on my shopping list if I didn't already own a $300-400 headphone amp. But I think the name is horrible. If you are selling the product through a forum like Head-Fi where there you can talk directly to your target customers who have an intimate understanding of the product category, the name doesn't matter. But if you eventually plan to advertise in channels besides Head-Fi announcement threads, then people over 12 might find the name a turn-off. I know I do.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





tvrboy said:


> But if you eventually plan to advertise in channels besides Head-Fi announcement threads, then people over 12 might find the name a turn-off. I know I do.


 


 Say it as 'Sheet' then. Sounds better that way.


----------



## Roscoeiii

FYI there is an Asgard Unboxing and First Impressions thread started by Jude:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions
   
  Folks in that thread are patiently awaiting impressions of the sound.


----------



## blessingx

Quote: 





tvrboy said:


> These amps seem like nice products, they might be on my shopping list if I didn't already own a $300-400 headphone amp. But I think the name is horrible. If you are selling the product through a forum like Head-Fi where there you can talk directly to your target customers who have an intimate understanding of the product category, the name doesn't matter. But if you eventually plan to advertise in channels besides Head-Fi announcement threads, then people over 12 might find the name a turn-off. I know I do.


 

 Interesting comment by a person whose profile reads:
   
  What I do for a living:Sex God
  Interests (non-headphone):Your Mom 
   
  What I do for a living:Sex God
  Interests (non-headphone):Your Mom 
   
  What I do for a living:Sex God
  Interests (non-headphone):Your Mom 
   
  What I do for a living:Sex God
  Interests (non-headphone):Your Mom


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





beefy said:


> Say it as 'Sheet' then. Sounds better that way.


 

 Yeah, we can pretend to say it in an "accent" so "crap Ass-guard" becomes "Sheet Ozvaard" or something hi-tech sounding. lol


----------



## fzman

Quote: 





skylab said:


> I requested a review loaner of the Valhalla, and Schiit agreed, but since that amp won't be out until later this summer, it will be a little while. Still, looking foward to putting it through its paces.


 

 perhaps some exlax would expedite the process?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Looks very nice, and being made in the USA is pretty sweet too.
   
  After meandering through this thread, here's an interior photo of the Valahalla:

   
  ...and the Asgard here:

   
   
  For the uninclined like myself


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Looks very nice, and being made in the USA is pretty sweet too. Would be interested to see some pics of the inside.


 

 There are pics in this thread, if you look.


----------



## HK_sends

You know, anodizing the main aluminum piece black while keeping the sides, vent piece, and Logo (and printing) grey would look really cool.  I'd be willing to pay some extra coin for that (if it sounds great, of course).
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





fzman said:


> perhaps some exlax would expedite the process?


 

 Couldn't resist, eh my friend?


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Couldn't resist, eh my friend?


 

 It's just such a catchy name. It gives us a chance to relax and let loose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But on a more serious note, I can't wait for more people to get ahold of these and start giving their impressions!
  
  Quote: 





fzman said:


> perhaps some exlax would expedite the process?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Wow, it's hard to keep up here.
   
  One quick comment: I have a friend who painted the Asgard (army green, long story) and it doesn't appear to have suffered on the heat transfer side. I do have to say, though, that we probably wouldn't consider that to be an "under warranty" mod.


----------



## revolink24

It's hard to keep up because the products you've come up with are so damn exciting. Congrats. Hopefully it's not affecting production too much. It would be just terrible if you couldn't keep up with the demand.


----------



## atbglenn

A friend of mine ordered one and should have it tomorrow. If he likes it, I'm ordering one.


----------



## chesebert

I would like to the know the following specs:
  1. rise time (10-90%, 1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  2. slew rate (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  3. settling time (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
  4. max Wrms power into 8, 32, and 300 Ohm.
  5. input Z
  6. output Z
   
  I apologize if this has been published elsewhere.


----------



## AVALover5498

I'm really looking forward to hearing what impressions people have of the Valhalla. But, I can't help but comment on how it looks like an Xbox 360? Might just be me.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> I would like to the know the following specs:
> 1. rise time (10-90%, 1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
> 2. slew rate (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);
> 3. settling time (1Khz square wave @ max voltage swing into 32Ohm);


 


 @chesebert
  Why? Have you discovered how square wave response directly relates to sound quality? Please tell.


----------



## Zink

Quote: 





avalover5498 said:


> I'm really looking forward to hearing what impressions people have of the Valhalla. But, I can't help but comment on how it looks like an Xbox 360? Might just be me.


 

 Wow, I just commented on how the Asguard looks like the original 360 in jude's review thread without seeing your comment. I think it's the combination of very clean curving lines, the grids of round holes and the way the sides go under the top and bottom to make it look like an aluminum body with caps on the ends.


----------



## jjsoviet

Yeah, the Asgard looks like the old 360 design, with the concave enclosure and sleek design. I like it.


----------



## Leny

I can hear the modders reving up already...
   
  external transformers, better volume control, raised feet, black anodised enclosures... : )


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





leny said:


> Why? Have you discovered how square wave response directly relates to sound quality? Please tell.


 


 Oh come on, there is _nothing_ wrong with demanding quality electrical performance from the equipment we buy.


----------



## rhfactor1

"Jude" has posted some initial impression bulletpoints for the Shiit Asgard in this forum (different thread), just to let anyone or everyone know that's interested. I think some of his comments are very interesting. Happy Listening.


----------



## Br777

Please dont think I am in any way trying to be negative about this company or these amps, but i have a sincere question that could easily come off the wrong way.
   
  Why is everyone so excited about these amps?
  I realize they are cheap, and US made, which is great, but is the excitement because they are using really high quality parts, or have they designed it in a way that people with technical knowlege are really impressed with?  Both? other?
   
  Im just trying to figure out what is making people drool so much over these amps so much more than other amps in this price range. 
   
  again.. im not trying to be negative here.. just trying to learn... and frankly im wondering if should be ordering one 
   
   
  Thanks Ya'll


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





br777 said:


> Please dont think I am in any way trying to be negative about this company or these amps, but i have a sincere question that could easily come off the wrong way.
> 
> Why is everyone so excited about these amps?
> I realize they are cheap, and US made, which is great, but is the excitement because they are using really high quality parts, or have they designed it in a way that people with technical knowlege are really impressed with?  Both? other?
> ...


 


 cheap US made with decent parts.
   
  I feel the most strking thing is the way both the amps look,its their cosmetic appearance.


----------



## smeggy

It's a well priced amp with good power output and designers of good pedigree. I have no idea if it'll be better or worse than any of the other mid priced amps but I'm getting one anyway... just because


----------



## Br777

I wonder if its a good match for the thunderpants


----------



## sachu

Should be..though so far it seems Smeggy liked the thunderpants best with the Cavalli CTH....really need to get going on building myself another for my own TPs.


----------



## Br777

wow! no kidding? I am really being turned on to a world of cheap (priced) amps that seem to really kick some butt as of late.


----------



## donunus

Quote: 





beefy said:


> Oh come on, there is _nothing_ wrong with demanding quality electrical performance from the equipment we buy.


 

 x2


----------



## donunus

We really do need some great amps in this price range. Looks and price are taken care of here then the single ended zero feedback FET design ala pass aleph amps are really something that made my head turn(aside from the company name of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm a basic meat and potatoes person when it comes to amps, extreme detail is not in the top of my list but organic and neutral tonality is. that is hard to come by in a $250 amp... At least from the ones Ive had or heard. From Jude's review and the way everything is explained in the product marketing, I'm already sold. So now, just waiting for extra funds to come in before I get one of these guys along with an audeze or something of that caliber.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> Please dont think I am in any way trying to be negative about this company or these amps, but i have a sincere question that could easily come off the wrong way.
> 
> Why is everyone so excited about these amps?
> I realize they are cheap, and US made, which is great, but is the excitement because they are using really high quality parts, or have they designed it in a way that people with technical knowlege are really impressed with?  Both? other?
> ...


 
  There are many reasonable answers to your question, but I think the best answer is because that is the nature of Head-Fi.  All of us enthusiasts get easily excited about any new game in town and some actually start gushing before they've even heard the thing in question.  It's the nature of the beast.  Wait a couple months for the *dust* to settle, and you'll more likely see how it really is.   Stuff that has staying power is really the good stuff.  Hopefully the new line from Schiit will be good stuff!


----------



## wgb113

For me the "excitement" stems from much of what has already been said but most importantly:
   
  Made in the U.S.A.
  Priced to compete with imports.
  Better looks (IMO) than most imports.
   
  Of course how they sound is going to matter most but right now, for me, they've got everything going for them.  Not only is their attitude refreshing in this hobby but the fact that they're not going after the insane markups this hobby is known for is refreshing as well.
   
  Bill


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Made in the U.S.A.
> Priced to compete with imports.
> Better looks (IMO) than most imports.


 


 I really want to stress that the architecture is _very_ interesting at the price point.
   
  For example, lets compare to buying a similarly priced (US$280) Corda Swing, which is an OPAMP + BUF634. My techno junky juices aren't exactly flowing...... the BUF634 would melt at the quiescent current that the output FETs are running in the Asgard. And while I have absolutely nothing against OPAMPs, the discrete voltage amplification stage could be an improvement.
   
  Or compare to the more expensive (CA$389) Kicas Caliente which appears to have a similar discrete architecture, but far less output power than the Asgard.
   
  So if the sound quality of the Asgard can match the technical potential, it is really going to shake things up and will hopefully force existing manufacturers to improve the value of their products.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Quote: 





beefy said:


> I really want to stress that the architecture is _very_ interesting at the price point.
> 
> For example, lets compare to buying a similarly priced (US$280) Corda Swing, which is an OPAMP + BUF634. My techno junky juices aren't exactly flowing...... the BUF634 would melt at the quiescent current that the output FETs are running in the Asgard. And while I have absolutely nothing against OPAMPs, the discrete voltage amplification stage could be an improvement.
> 
> ...


 

 +1
   
  It is the Class A discrete output that really gets me excited here too. Needed a high current amp that drives low impedence headphones like my HE-5LEs well, and *plop* the Schiit Asgard appears on the scene.


----------



## rhfactor1

Sometimes I believe as Head-Fier's we "can't see the forest through the trees" so to speak. We want to have audio "Nirvana" or in this case audio "Valhalla" in the best and least expensive way possible, we are always looking for the best bang-for-the-buck-item possible. For the last two years I've been looking for a possile replacement headphone amp for what I have and something has always stopped me, usually just one or two negative comments about a certain product. We always want to "have our cake and eat it to"; maybe there will never be a perfect headphone amplifier for all applcations, but this will not stop us from trying to look for one. Until I have more info. on SQ the Asgard may not be the amplifier for me, the main concern I have would be the mechanical hum coming from the unit is rectified or explained away enough to my satisfaction  or I may take a chance and learn to live with it. There are so many things that are appealing in the Schiit products it's hard to put "excitement and emotion" on a back burner. Why shouldn't we be excited about a U.S.A. designed and manufactured product, we should be proud of a made in America product that may be essentially world beaters to their particular price points. For right now I'm going to keep an open mind and if there are any glaring so-called problems with the Schiit products they can be cleared up without to much problem, I really hope Schiit makes a go-of-it in a fiscal way because I believe their products to be very sound on an engineering, build quality and a  humorous level. Sorry if I rambled to much. Happy Listening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## chesebert

Will there be an international version? 110/220 switchable?
   
  110V only Schitt is useless to me at this point.


----------



## kwkarth

My Asgard arrived this morning.  So far, I am impressed outright, on an absolute basis.  The packaging is more than adequate, very protective of the product, and yet not wasteful.
   
  Product design is clean, straight forward and minimalist.  I like it.
   
  I plugged the unit in, turned it on, and let it warm up for 30 minutes or so.
   
  Now that it's been running for a couple of hours, it does run very warm.  Based upon chassis design and manufacturer's suggestion it seems to me that running it in the vertical orientation might provide slightly better convective cooling than running it horizontally, so I put the feet on the right side and have it standing with the volume knob to the bottom.  I can hear, as Jude did, a very slight 120hz lamination buzz from the power supply.  No biggie, ambient room noise completely obscures it.
   
  Oh, you want to know about the sound?  First of all, let me say that the gain is more than sufficient to drive any cans I've tried, including a couple of orthos along with the LCD-2's.  Slightly louder than comfortable (most material) with the volume pot at 12 o'clock, there seems to be more than enough headroom.  Detail open, evident, and not *etched* in any artificial way.  Vocals are clear, full and natural.  Percussive slam is abundant when called for and completely unstrained.  Bass seems to be more than adequate and well controlled.  The resolving power of this amp is such that it's at least enough to resolve different sources and interconnects.  Imaging and soundstage seems to be very good, accurate.  With no input, output is silent, even at full gain.
   
  At the start of this post, I mentioned that I was impressed on an absolute basis.  On a relative basis, I am floored.  At this price point, I've not heard any worthy competition.
   
  Ok, so that's my 10 minute first impressions...  More to come later.


----------



## reiserFS

This amp seems like a gift send from god himself for starving students, thanks for the initial impressions kwkarth.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> My Asgard arrived this morning.  So far, I am impressed outright, on an absolute basis.  The packaging is more than adequate, very protective of the product, and yet not wasteful.
> 
> Product design is clean, straight forward and minimalist.  I like it.
> 
> ...


 

 Great! sounds like a well-implemented single-ended class A amp with FET output device. 
   
  To Schitt: are you going to make an international version with switchable voltage input any time soon?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> This amp seems like a gift send from god himself for starving students, thanks for the initial impressions kwkarth.


 

 This is a starving student's dream!


----------



## nbourbaki

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Oh, you want to know about the sound?  First of all, let me say that the gain is more than sufficient to drive any cans I've tried, including a couple of orthos along with the LCD-2's.  Slightly louder than comfortable (most material) with the volume pot at 12 o'clock, there seems to be more than enough headroom.  Detail open, evident, and not *etched* in any artificial way.  Vocals are clear, full and natural.  Percussive slam is abundant when called for and completely unstrained.  Bass seems to be more than adequate and well controlled.  The resolving power of this amp is such that it's at least enough to resolve different sources and interconnects.  Imaging and soundstage seems to be very good, accurate.  With no input, output is silent, even at full gain.
> 
> Ok, so that's my 10 minute first impressions...  More to come later.


 

 Thanks for sharing your first impressions of the amp.  I was looking for your impressions using your LCD-2 HPs, so thank you for taking the time for your write-up.  It would be helpful if you could compare the amp with other amps you're familiar with, comparing it's strengths and weakness.


----------



## NapalmK

Awesome. It's going to be really hard to wait before more impressions come out as everything has been positive thus far. Kwkarth I'd love to hear how it stacks up to your other amps (once it's fully burned in of course). Thanks for the impressions!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nbourbaki said:


> Thanks for sharing your first impressions of the amp.  I was looking for your impressions using your LCD-2 HPs, so thank you for taking the time for your write-up.  It would be helpful if you could compare the amp with other amps you're familiar with, comparing it's strengths and weakness.


 

 That will come in time.


----------



## Skylab

Great info, KW.  I'm really keen to hear the Valhalla now!!!!!


----------



## Dojomoto

I hope someone can compare the Asgard to a CKKIII, sometime in the (not too distant) future. I would be interested in upgrading in the next 6 months, and at this price point it's an easy justification. Well, to me. My wife on the other hand ....


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> My Asgard arrived this morning.  So far, I am impressed outright, on an absolute basis.  The packaging is more than adequate, very protective of the product, and yet not wasteful.
> 
> Product design is clean, straight forward and minimalist.  I like it.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks..the Asgard really couldn't have come at a better time. Mines should be arriving any day now. Can't wait to try it with the LCD2's.


----------



## sachu

I am looking forward to listening to the Asgard..hopefully sometime tis week


----------



## Br777

OK, another genuine question here..
   
  Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
  I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
  What makes these guys so special?
  is it their skill level?
  have they made a breakthrough of some kind?
  have they found a way to get parts cheaper than anyone else somehow?
  all of the above?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> OK, another genuine question here..
> 
> Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
> I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
> ...


 
  The real answer needs to come from them, all else is surmising.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





br777 said:


> OK, another genuine question here..
> 
> Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
> I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
> ...


 


  
  [size=medium]They did. The Creek OBH 11se was made some years ago. However they sold it via dealers and hence dealer and distributor margins pushed up the price to over $300. [/size]
   
  [size=medium]The amp was fine, but suffered because of simple prejudice. It was viewed negatively because it was not from North America, and also because it was small when many people were favouring physically big amps.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]It’ s actual performance was both subjectively and objectively excellent.[/size]


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leny said:


> [size=medium]They did. The Creek OBH 11se was made some years ago. However they sold it via dealers and hence dealer and distributor margins pushed up the price to over $300.[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]The amp was fine, but suffered because of simple prejudice. It was viewed negatively because it was not from North America, and also because it was small when many people were favouring physically big amps.[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]It’ s actual performance was both subjectively and objectively excellent.[/size]


 

 The OBH-11se was my first headamp and worth every penny, but it doesn't begin to hold a candle to this design.  This design is simply more elegantly simple, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The proof of the pudding is in the eating.  Oh, what a picture.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





br777 said:


> OK, another genuine question here..
> 
> Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
> I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
> ...


 
   
  I don't know that it's a "breakthrough" so much as a matter of perseverance.
   
  First you have to have a mind to think that it's even possible. I'm sure many never even bothered to try simply assuming it couldn't be done. There are many successes that have come about in spite of the person behind it being told it couldn't be done.
   
  Then you have to be willing to invest the time exploring all the options to see just what CAN be done.
   
  They came up with a very simple and elegant two-piece chassis design. Everything is board mounted so there are no lead wires to mess with. It's also a relatively simple design not requiring dozens of parts.
   
  And they likely invested a good amount of money in procuring parts in sufficient quantities to get end-column pricing.
   
  That's my guess anyway.
   
  se


----------



## chesebert

Num of parts is generally inversely proportional to the skill level of the designer.  Perhaps that's why most Chinese-made amps/DACs/CDP are so "stuffed".  Ever taken a look inside Nagra? - it takes tremendous amount of time and skill to design something that "looks" simple.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





leny said:


> [size=medium]They did. The Creek OBH 11se was made some years ago. However they sold it via dealers and hence dealer and distributor margins pushed up the price to over $300.[/size]


 

 Were they actually made in the UK?
   
  Looking at the online manual for the OBH 11 simply says "Designed in the UK" so it was probably offshored to China or Taiwan so not quite an amp comparison to the Shiit.
   
  se


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





br777 said:


> OK, another genuine question here..
> 
> Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
> I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
> ...


 

 We're actually magic.
   
  No, really. We're ancient wizards. We could sell these for $0.02 and make a profit.
   
  Er . . .
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  No.
   
  It's really three things:
   
  1. Direct sale. We couldn't do this through dealers. Not a slam on dealers, there's a lot of advantages to going someplace where you can compare a bunch of gear with someone who knows it well.
   
  2. Very efficient design. Our chassis looks simple, because it is. But if you knew all the time it took to go through multiple protos, make them work, and work out all the mechanical challenges of having a chassis that is also a heatsink.
   
  3. Quantity purchase. Yes, we invested pretty heavily in the first run--but that's necessary when trying to hit a price point.
   
  So, you essentially nailed it. No breakthroughs, no real magic (though I wish there was.)
   
  We'll look into the mechanical and electrical hum . . . I can't promise anything, but honestly we didn't notice the mechanical hum unless there were a dozen units on the burn-in rack. Electrical . . . it may just be that the gain is better suited to full-size phones rather than IEMs.
   
  Now, if we *were* magicians . . .


----------



## Zink

If you guys found a 1/4" male to 1/8" female attenuator that would allow the amp to drive IEMs well then that would attract another large group of customers who want one amp for all of their equipment. You could sell it for $10 or $20 if you needed to and it would make the amp much more useful.
   
  Edit: everyone play nice until there are more impressions, theres enough posts in this thread as it is.


----------



## reiserFS

I can't wait for the v230/220 version to come out, this baby will definitely be on my to-buy list. Any news on the transformers, Jason?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> We're actually magic.
> 
> No, really. We're ancient wizards. We could sell these for $0.02 and make a profit.
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds like a good business man. GL


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> We'll look into the mechanical and electrical hum . . . I can't promise anything, but honestly we didn't notice the mechanical hum unless there were a dozen units on the burn-in rack.


 

 That's pretty much the nature of laminated core power transformers. And you're not likely to be able to find a toroid equivalent for the same price unless you get it from China.
   
  As for electrical hum, look at the dual split bobbin. It radiates less than the split bobbins and that's probably the main source of the electrical hum. You can probably get a dual split bobbin with the same footprint and PC board layout for the same price.
   
  P.S. You've got mail.
   
  se


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Br777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why hasnt anyone ever been able to pull this off before?
> I certainly know nothing of amp build technology, but it seems like people are saying that they arent reinventing the wheel here.. so...
> ...


 


 I would argue that it is partially because they aren't aiming for the easy-sell bling...... no random pieces of gold coloured metal attached to the front panel, no MOAR BLACKGATES!, no superhyperdiscreetbuzzword technology, etc. etc. that pervade many manufacturers.
   
  Just seems like a solid amp at a good price, no BS.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Were they actually made in the UK?
> 
> Looking at the online manual for the OBH 11 simply says "Designed in the UK" so it was probably offshored to China or Taiwan so not quite an amp comparison to the Shiit.
> 
> se


 


 Yes, I think you may well be right about overseas manufacture. (But that may just reinforce my point about them being 'marked down' for not being local to your neck of the woods). Actually my main point was that good cheap amps have already existed, and Schiit are not the first. Just stating facts, and obviously folks are free to research the subject if they choose.


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The OBH-11se was my first headamp and worth every penny, but it doesn't begin to hold a candle to this design.


 


 Kevin, I am sure you will agree that is just opinion and not fact.
   
  My point was / is that good cheap amps have previously existed. I am not detracting from the work of Schiit, just stating fact to help someone who asked a question.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





leny said:


> Actually my main point was that good cheap amps have already existed, and Schiit are not the first. Just stating facts, and obviously folks are free to research the subject if they choose.


 
   
  No, Shiit isn't the first to offer a good inexpensive amp. But then no one is claiming that they are.
   
  What sets Schiit apart is that they're offering a good inexpensive amp without selling out and outsourcing to China. And that is something of a first as far as I'm aware.
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leny said:


> Kevin, I am sure you will agree that is just opinion and not fact.
> 
> My point was / is that good cheap amps have previously existed. I am not detracting from the work of Schiit, just stating fact to help someone who asked a question.


 
  Leny, I'm not taking issue with your statement that cheap amps have existed in the past.  The OBH-11SE is over 20 years old.  My statement about SQ may be construed as opinion by some depending upon the particular sonic characteristic you're referring to
   
  In a number of respects, the Asgard is a superior design with much stronger output capability, using 20 year newer components.  It's not purely subjective.  If your opinion is that the OBH-11SE is a superior design/product, even though it is less capable, well, that's your opinion too and it is subjective.  What's the point?  
   
  BTW, if for some reason you want to belabor this, please do so via PM so we don't further derail this thread, ok?
   
  Thanks,
  kevin


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No, Shiit isn't the first to offer a good inexpensive amp. But then no one is claiming that they are.


 


 Yes, that was the whole point.


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No, Shiit isn't the first to offer a good inexpensive amp. But then no one is claiming that they are.
> 
> What sets Schiit apart is that they're offering a good inexpensive amp without selling out and outsourcing to China. And that is something of a first as far as I'm aware.
> 
> se


 

 That's also got the goods in the looks dept!


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





leny said:


> Yes, that was the whole point.


 

 Given that no one is claiming that they are the first to offer a good quality inexpensive amp, then I'm afraid I don't quite get the point of your point.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> That's also got the goods in the looks dept!


 
   
  Yes, that too!
   
  se


----------



## mmayer167

wow ive never been this excited to get a piece of audio gear, not even any of my phones come close to the anticipation of the fedex man! Cant wait till my asgard unit gets here!!!  i hope to offer all of you some more input on this new amp


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I'm not taking issue with your statement that cheap amps have existed


 

 I am pleased to hear it, as that was the clear and simple message in my reply to the question raised by Br777. I do not understand the subsequent reaction from yourself or Steve Eddy.
   
  Never mind.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> No, Shiit isn't the first to offer a good inexpensive amp. But then no one is claiming that they are.
> 
> What sets Schiit apart is that they're offering a good inexpensive amp without selling out and outsourcing to China. And that is something of a first as far as I'm aware.
> 
> se


 
  You mean its probably a first since the whole outsourcing thing started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Btw, I really hope these guys come up with a portable amp design and shake up that market as I truly believe that is where the real sales are. If they release something at half the price point of the Slim and performs better than the protector..that would really upset a few carts.. 
   
  I should have my TPs tomorrow, got my HE-5s today and then to truly push this little amp I have my Wharfedale Zebs. We are going to have the LCD-2 as well to top off the list. Should be some fun times when Kevin makes his way over to my place with the Asgard..


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sachu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean its probably a first since the whole outsourcing thing started


 
   
  Well, yes, given my "outsourcing" qualifier.
   
  Though I'm hard pressed to think of any dedicated headphone amp of comparable quality and price even without the "outsourcing" qualifier.
   
  se


----------



## fonebone10

I just preordered the Valhalla. Can't wait until it gets here. I've got a few other tube amps, (Little Dot MKIII, Woo Audio 6). I want to see how it compares.


----------



## recstar24

Steve, you can probably chime in, but I would imagine to execute a similar design DIY can't be that much cheaper than what they are asking for, no?  I mean the chassis alone is at least $50 in raw cost I would imagine, obviously less if done in a bulk discount, but what random DIYer has the resources to get the bulk pricing discounts needed to get something at this pricepoint, its mind boggling.  That would be the biggest draw for me, something of apparently high quality that I couldn't make myself, or if I commissioned someone else to do, would most likely be more expensive.


----------



## Br777

theyd probably do well selling these as DIY kits eh?  even cheaper


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> theyd probably do well selling these as DIY kits eh?  even cheaper


 

 There's a reason that companies like Heathkit are no longer in business.  Today, people don't have the time, skills, equipment, or patience for kits.  With today's litigious society, liability insurance alone would put you out of business  An amp like the Asgard might be able to go for $500 if it was a DIY kit with documentation.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





recstar24 said:


> Steve, you can probably chime in, but I would imagine to execute a similar design DIY can't be that much cheaper than what they are asking for, no?


 
   
  Really depends on what you mean by "similar."
   
  You could probably execute the same circuit using the same parts for oh, I dunno, maybe around $100 perhaps a little less just to take a stab off the top of my head. But that would preclude any sort of custom parts like chassis, knob and circuit board.
   
   
  Quote: 





> I mean the chassis alone is at least $50 in raw cost I would imagine, obviously less if done in a bulk discount...


 
   
  And that would only be for something bought off the shelf. To do a one-off, even something as simple as Schiit's, would cost you more than the Asgard sells for.
   
   
  Quote: 





> ...but what random DIYer has the resources to get the bulk pricing discounts needed to get something at this pricepoint, its mind boggling.


 
   
  I don't know about mind boggling. It's really just an example of the advantages of an economy of scale. Combined of course with an efficient design to start with.
   
   
  Quote: 





> That would be the biggest draw for me, something of apparently high quality that I couldn't make myself, or if I commissioned someone else to do, would most likely be more expensive.


 
   
  That's ultimately what most manufacturers are aiming for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## dBs

Quote: 





recstar24 said:


> Steve, you can probably chime in, but I would imagine to execute a similar design DIY can't be that much cheaper than what they are asking for, no?  I mean the chassis alone is at least $50 in raw cost I would imagine, obviously less if done in a bulk discount, but what random DIYer has the resources to get the bulk pricing discounts needed to get something at this pricepoint, its mind boggling.  That would be the biggest draw for me, something of apparently high quality that I couldn't make myself, or if I commissioned someone else to do, would most likely be more expensive.


 

 That will be true, with the exception of the higher end DIY endeavors. Until they start pushing into those price points, DIY will still be potentially more cost affective.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> There's a reason that companies like Heathkit are no longer in business.  Today, people don't have the time, skills, equipment, or patience for kits.  With today's litigious society, liability insurance alone would put you out of business  An amp like the Asgard might be able to go for $500 if it was a DIY kit with documentation.


 


 DIY and kits are very different things. As DIY it wouldn't come remotely close to $500, but the chassis complicates things; one-off chassis work costs a lot more than a one-off buy of resistors. If you could be happy with, say, a modified Hammond case, you could build yourself an Asgard equivalent a lot cheaper. But I certainly believe that Schiit's markup ratio is a lot less than most other headphone amp manufacturers.
   
  As for people not having the time, skills, equipment or patience....... well, you _really_ should visit the DIY forum every now and again. You might learn something. Hell, check my sig - and I'm just a hack compared to others much more talented than me.


----------



## Canuck57

Quote: 





beefy said:


> DIY and kits are very different things. As DIY it wouldn't come remotely close to $500, but the chassis complicates things; one-off chassis work costs a lot more than a one-off buy of resistors. If you could be happy with, say, a modified Hammond case, you could build yourself an Asgard equivalent a lot cheaper. But I certainly believe that Schiit's markup ratio is a lot less than most other headphone amp manufacturers.
> 
> As for people not having the time, skills, equipment or patience....... well, you _really_ should visit the DIY forum every now and again. You might learn something. Hell, check my sig - and I'm just a hack compared to others much more talented than me.


 

 A Hack? VERY impressive workmanship!


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





beefy said:


> DIY and kits are very different things. As DIY it wouldn't come remotely close to $500, but the chassis complicates things; one-off chassis work costs a lot more than a one-off buy of resistors. If you could be happy with, say, a modified Hammond case, you could build yourself an Asgard equivalent a lot cheaper. But I certainly believe that Schiit's markup ratio is a lot less than most other headphone amp manufacturers.
> 
> As for people not having the time, skills, equipment or patience....... well, you _really_ should visit the DIY forum every now and again. You might learn something. Hell, check my sig - and I'm just a hack compared to others much more talented than me.


 


 I wouldn't call myself a "hack" when completing a BH build. This might be a bit off-topic, but any tips for a new DIYer? I've studied some electronics before and can read schematic diagrams and such, would a y2 be a good start?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> DIY and kits are very different things. As DIY it wouldn't come remotely close to $500, but the chassis complicates things; one-off chassis work costs a lot more than a one-off buy of resistors. If you could be happy with, say, a modified Hammond case, you could build yourself an Asgard equivalent a lot cheaper. But I certainly believe that Schiit's markup ratio is a lot less than most other headphone amp manufacturers.
> 
> As for people not having the time, skills, equipment or patience....... well, you _really_ should visit the DIY forum every now and again. You might learn something. Hell, check my sig - and I'm just a hack compared to others much more talented than me.


 

 I'm talking about the general public and I'm referring to exactly the Asgard as it is today, as a kit, not a pile of parts in a Hammond chassis.  Broaden your horizons Beefy!  Tell me why Heathkit is out of business?  I've been a DIY'er since the late '50's.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I'm talking about the general public and I'm referring to exactly the Asgard as it is today, as a kit, not a pile of parts in a Hammond chassis.  Broaden your horizons Beefy!  Tell me why Heathkit is out of business?  I've been a DIY'er since the late '50's.


 


 I'm far too young to know anything about Heathkit, but I am up with the times, thus know about the excellent Minimax kits Beezar is putting out, amongst other Millett kits like the starving student and other upcoming designs from ECP.
   
  These kits are definitely available to the general public, and you give the current state of DIY far too little credit.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Good chance to this starting company that has good looking units,design,price,website and a sense of humor.


----------



## wgb113

After talking with Jason I've decided to go with the Valhalla...I'll be pre-ordering as soon as I get home!  It will be my first experience with tube equipment in the 15 years I've been in this hobby we call HiFi.  Can't wait.
   
  Bill


----------



## kiteki

Looks like one of my posts were deleted?  I put a lot of effort into that post...
   
  I guess some mod considered it racist because I commented on chinese marketing?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> I'm far too young to know anything about Heathkit, but I am up with the times, thus know about the excellent Minimax kits Beezar is putting out, amongst other Millett kits like the starving student and other upcoming designs from ECP.
> 
> These kits are definitely available to the general public, and you give the current state of DIY far too little credit.


 

 Funny, I never intended this to be a matter of contention.  If you don't understand my statement, then that's that.
    
  Have a nice day.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Looks like one of my posts were deleted?  I put a lot of effort into that post...
> 
> I guess some mod considered it racist because I commented on chinese marketing?


 

 The moderator that deleted your post should have sent you a PM explaining why it was done.  I have no idea who it was, sorry.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Funny, I never intended this to be a matter of contention.  If you don't understand my statement, then that's that.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 


 That's the funny thing about just saying stuff, people often find a problem with it.
   
  Your statement was that the Asgard as a kit could go for $500 - which is patently ridiculous - and your evidence against being able to do a good but cheap kit is one company that went bust 18 years ago. So what, exactly, have I missed?


----------



## donunus

The casing/chassis is probably the biggest thing that would make it cost that much which is why it has a little edge over a diy made project for the price.


----------



## kiteki

Quote:


kwkarth said:


> The moderator that deleted your post should have sent you a PM explaining why it was done.  I have no idea who it was, sorry.


 
   
   
  That's ok, well in brief, I suggested the company name be schíít instead of shiit, that way it's pronounced "sheet" or rather "shiiyet", I thought it was a good idea because í is a common letter in Icelandic, which the company is [already] using for it's product names.
   
  I then also suggested if they release a cable for their headphone amps they should call it the_ *schíít þáttr*.__ (__þáttr means cable in old norse__).  Just an example._
   
  I think it looks good (in a different font), and then I said something along the lines of it's different from chinese product labeling. (which is the rival market, not saying there's anything wrong with it).
   
  To whoever the mod is, I didn't mean to sound obnoxious, I just wanted to test the waters with my idea...


----------



## Beefy

donunus: As I said above, see the MiniMax for a kit chassis done well and quite inexpensive.
   
  Look, I'm not trying to make out DIY as moar bettar, because I am genuinely excited about this product. But claiming it couldn't be done, or that it would cost $500 is completely silly.


----------



## Zink

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Quote:
> 
> That's ok, well in brief, I suggested the company name be schíít instead of shiit, that way it's pronounced "sheet" or rather "shiiyet", I thought it was a good idea because í is a common letter in Icelandic, which the company is [already] using for it's product names.
> 
> ...


 

 I read your original post and don't remember anything wrong with it. I though your names were awesome. Changing the company name would make a ton of sense except that "made in the USA" is one of the big selling points. An Icelandic company name might confuse things, IDK.


----------



## sachu

KwKarth was over at my place this afternoon for a couple of hours. He had the LCD-2 and the Asgard with him.
   
  Some quick impressions on the Asgard.
  Amazing quality and finish. Better than most amps in the under 1000$ range and maybe over it too. The silk screening did seem like it was smudging a little on the front of the amp. Solid construction..i couldn't hear any of the mechanical noise, though there was a wood chipper going off around my apartment complex. Not something should worry about really.
   
  Sound quality
  Pros:
  Plenty of power reserves in this amp. 
  Clean sounding 
  Nice midrange
   
  Cons:
  Rolled of on the top and a little on the bottom.
  Not as resolving as some of the amps I am used to.
   
   
  Some other notes:
   
  * The amp gets really really warm / hot, the knob as well (I personally don't mind it)
  * No turn on/off thump which is great in my book.
  * Input jacks are too closely spaced for large boutique RCA connectors.
   
   
  Being a DIyer i couldn't help but try to have a closer look at the amp under a light. Very nicely made chassis. Simple two piece design. Lot of thought gone into making this as efficient as possible clearly. I assumed when i saw the price that this amp was probably being assembled using a wave soldering machine or something (to keep costs as low as they have), but i noticed blobs of solder on some of the resistors, the soldering was uneven to be a machine job. Correct me if I am wrong though Jason.
   
  Also noticed that there are two TO-220 devices bolted down in addition to the output devices on the chassis. I am sure that these are some sort of regulator ICs..fixed 3 terminal or adjustable but regulators nonetheless for the dual rail supply.
   
  The best i could make out while peeking through the top was that the output devices all have SEC on them..metal tabbed ICs. I can't seem to place my finger on which semiconductor company that refers to. 
   
  Thanks again Kevin for giving me the opportunity to spend time with the amp and it is always a pleasure to have you over. Nice seeing you again my friend. 
   
  edit: The amp does take well over 45 minutes before its operating temperature starts to level off.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

I'm jealous. I want another headfi'er to come over to my house with an Asgard and a pair of LCD-2's.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> That's the funny thing about just saying stuff, people often find a problem with it.
> 
> Your statement was that the Asgard as a kit could go for $500 - which is patently ridiculous - and your evidence against being able to do a good but cheap kit is one company that went bust 18 years ago. So what, exactly, have I missed?


 
  What I said was in order to do this right, it would have to sell for 500 bux to cover the costs involved with doing it right.  It is patently ridiculous to suggest that there would be a commercially viable interest in this amplifier as a kit for 500 bux.  There would not be enough customers interested to make such a venture commercially viable.  If that still sounds silly to you well, then I guess I am silly to you.  So be it.  Cheers.


----------



## kwkarth

Sachu, Nice to see you again as well.
  My impressions of the Asgard in this session were very similar to sachu's. 
  One thing I haven't mentioned is that in yesterday's listening, the Asgard seems to do a lovely job with the Cardas recabled Sennheiser HD-600s.  Really nice.  Listening to the AKG-K701s was not as lovely an experience.  For some reason, there didn't seem to be any synergy there.  So far, it seems to work well with the HE-5, LCD-2's and the Sennheiser's, but not so well with the K-701's.
   
  It has plenty of power for the 701's but it just didn't have the right tonal character.  The HD-600s though, were as good as I've ever heard them.
   
  BTW, the AT esw9 synergized well with this amp.
   
  k


----------



## sachu

Thanks for reminding me Kevin..The Asgard is indeed a great match for the HE-5.


----------



## blessingx

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Solid construction..i couldn't hear any of the mechanical noise, though there was a wood chipper going off around my apartment complex. Not something should worry about really.


 

 The mechanical noise or the wood chipper?


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





blessingx said:


> The mechanical noise or the wood chipper?


 
   
  haha..the mechanical noise. It isn't anything to worry about. I think it is awesome that the Schitt guys are using a transformer made in the US and not something like a Hammond or a Triad that is made in Canada and China respectively.
   
  The wood chipper is still being a PITA..they just cut down a whole lot of trees in the back f the complex. Going to chew out the manager for it but its too late to have any significance. Stupid property owners and their landscaping crap.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sachu said:


> haha..the mechanical noise. It isn't anything to worry about. I think it is awesome that the Schitt guys are using a transformer made in the US and not something like a Hammond or a Triad that is made in Canada and China respectively.
> 
> The wood chipper is still being a PITA..they just cut down a whole lot of trees in the back f the complex. Going to chew out the manager for it but its too late to have any significance. Stupid property owners and their landscaping crap.


 
  Well, my friend, just put on your TP's and groove to some tunes...  Oh that's right, your TP's haven't come back yet...  bummer...


----------



## sachu

Looks like the TPs were delivered just before you left. Listening to it  now. I must say even with that small phase problem with the ID1 at the low frequencies I prefer it over the TPs and to my HE-5. They are second only to the LCD-2 for me.
   
  The TPs are definitely going to get a tune up.
   
  I still love and hate it when the LCD-2 comes along and just pummels everything else to the ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I forgot to add..that soon as I can find 250$ to spare i'll be getting an Asgard.


----------



## achristilaw

I like the 600...gonna have to try the lil' schiit!


----------



## kwkarth

I called their number today to congratulate them on launching such a great product.  The greeting on the phone was, "The company that shall not be named..."
   
  I love it!


----------



## Clusterfunk

Mine is supposed to arrive today, according to FedEx, but there have been no updates since it left Salt Lake City. Probably a little late for the FedEx guy. I was all excited about seeing it today. Definitely not Schiit's fault though. I supposed I can wait another day.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I said was in order to do this right, it would have to sell for 500 bux to cover the costs involved with doing it right.  It is patently ridiculous to suggest that there would be a commercially viable interest in this amplifier as a kit for 500 bux.  There would not be enough customers interested to make such a venture commercially viable.  If that still sounds silly to you well, then I guess I am silly to you.  So be it.  Cheers.


 

 There is no way it would be $500, there is no justification for that. So either it is a silly number pulled out of thin air, or you're silly, pick one.

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *sachu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also noticed that there are two TO-220 devices bolted down in addition to the output devices on the chassis. I am sure that these are some sort of regulator ICs..fixed 3 terminal or adjustable but regulators nonetheless for the dual rail supply.


 

 I was told that there are no IC regulators, so they are more likely discrete pass transistors/FETs. From the internal pics, I think I see a zener diode in there as the voltage reference?


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





beefy said:


> I was told that there are no IC regulators, so they are more likely discrete pass transistors/FETs. From the internal pics, I think I see a zener diode in there as the voltage reference?


 

 Don't believe I saw any zener in there..might have missed it if they did use one. Guess Jason can clear that up..I don't get why they haven't posted clear internal pics up yet. It is only a matter of time before someone else gets curious enough to dismantle it and posts some pics.
   
  I am curious however about how they are zeroing the DC offset on the output. There is no relay for output protection during turn on/off.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> There is no way it would be $500, there is no justification for that. So either it is a silly number pulled out of thin air, or you're silly, pick one.


 
   
  Since neither you nor I are running that business,  guess we'll never know!  I respect your opinion too, as undoubtedly it's based upon lot's of business acumen and experience.


----------



## Edoardo

Hello sachu
   
  so you mean this amp does not "shines" on the highs?
   
  and...
   
  "Not as resolving as some of the amps I am used to."
   
  Amps... ...Such as?
   
  I am not complaining, it is just that I am seriously thinking about buying this amp but having a small budget and little choice  I would like to know what you are comparing this amp with!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just to know how to weight your considerations...
   
   
  thiank you
   
   
  Quote: 





sachu said:


> Sound quality
> Pros:
> Plenty of power reserves in this amp.
> Clean sounding
> ...


----------



## MrSlim

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> I wouldn't call myself a "hack" when completing a BH build. This might be a bit off-topic, but any tips for a new DIYer? I've studied some electronics before and can read schematic diagrams and such, would a y2 be a good start?


 
   
  I think you might want to start with something that is more exclusively "through hole" (ie no SMD soldering). While there are some good instructional resources on the web, getting some experience with building something that relies less on precise soldering like SMD will probably give you the confidence to try something more challenging. While the amount of SMD soldering is minimal on the y1/y1, it is on critical components. I myself did a SOHA + JISBOS and 2 x CTH's (tricky in themselves due to their compact nature) before I tackled a Y2.   Most people suggest starting with a CMOY, and that is probably a good suggestion. As a next step, a MiniMax or CK2III is what I would suggest, since they have integral power supplies, and are relatively simple to put together..


----------



## Br777

There are at least a couple people asking for comparisons to other amps, and specifically other more expensive amps.  I know this is not a simple question to answer by any means, but what i think many of us would like to get an idea of is - how high up in the price and quality chain does this amp hold its own.
   
  for example, its a safe bet that it wont out perform a audio gd roc, but can it rival the likes of a meier concerto.. or is it on par with amps a little less quality.. of course some amps cost a lot and may not perform, so really the quality comparison is whats important..   even a simple list of which amps this amp performs better than, and worse than would be very appreciated im sure.
   
  I for one own an hifiman ef5, and if i could sell it and buy either of the Schiit amps without losing sound quality, id be all over it.
   
  I hope that is clear.. for some reason i had trouble putting my request into words
   
  Thanks all


----------



## Br777

Wow!  ya'll sure know how to get off topic and bicker.  Very impressive.  Its no wonder some of you have thousands of posts


----------



## clou91

Just sat through and read all 18 pages, no joke. I have some Sextetts on the way, so hopefully Schiit's tube amp gets good reviews!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all, thanks for all the impressions. KW, I haven't had a chance to call you back, things have been fairly busy around here. But thank you for the nice voicemail! Your impressions match up very well with ours.
   
  A couple of quick comments: the Asgard seeming rolled-off on top is interesting, since it has mucho bandwidth. Amazing bandwidth, actually. It may be a function of "apparent" versus "actual" highs. In the Sumo amps, which were large, discrete, low-gain op-amp type designs (with Hawksford error correction on the MOSFET outputs), the more we concentrated on getting the open-loop performance compensation right, the softer the amp sounded.
   
  We spent plenty of time on Valhalla to ensure it paired well with Senns in general, as well as AKGs, so there shouldn't be any concern there. Of course, you'll be the final arbiters of that!
   
  As far as construction and photos, yes, I'm sorry, there's no real conspiracy here, I've just been slammed by multiple things to do. Hence the iPhone photos. We're working really, really hard to make sure Valhalla ships on its scheduled date of 8/15. And yeah, we're hand-soldering. These boards are simple enough to do that, and I've always liked hand-soldering as opposed to wave--but I expect we'll be going to wave eventually. Ah, and regulators--yep, they're discrete MOSFETs. No magic, just trying to maintain the sonic character of the amp. Though the power supply rails might not be quite what you expect.
   
  Until next time . . .


----------



## takezo

i love the asgard with the grado gs1000. the best i've heard them from my experience.
  the bass is almost on par with the orthos in speed and resolution. and the mids are
  buoyant and fluid with the highs seemingly tamed. i think these will match perfect
  with the rs1i's as well. the hd600/650 are sweet too. don't have any akg to comment.


----------



## Doc B.

Quote: 





> Today, people don't have the time, skills, equipment, or patience for kits.  With today's litigious society, liability insurance alone would put you out of business


 
   
  In my limited experience those two issues are not what keeps a manufacturer out of the kit business. The thing that keeps them out of the kit business is the level of commitment to customer support that is required. Not meaning to hijack this thread, I think these new amps are a very cool idea and I wish the principals much success! Wacky names and made in USA - my kind of folks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> In my limited experience those two issues are not what keeps a manufacturer out of the kit business. The thing that keeps them out of the kit business is the level of commitment to customer support that is required. Not meaning to hijack this thread, I think these new amps are a very cool idea and I wish the principals much success! Wacky names and made in USA - my kind of folks.


 
  You're right, customer support issues are huge in a properly run kit business!  Somebody has to pay for all that support and all of those insurance premiums.
  
  Wacky names, made in the USA, yup, my kind of Schiit too.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all, thanks for all the impressions. KW, I haven't had a chance to call you back, things have been fairly busy around here. But thank you for the nice voicemail! Your impressions match up very well with ours.
> 
> A couple of quick comments: the Asgard seeming rolled-off on top is interesting, since it has mucho bandwidth. Amazing bandwidth, actually. It may be a function of "apparent" versus "actual" highs. In the Sumo amps, which were large, discrete, low-gain op-amp type designs (with Hawksford error correction on the MOSFET outputs), the more we concentrated on getting the open-loop performance compensation right, the softer the amp sounded.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reply and info Jason.
   
  As to the rolled off highs, I just felt that there was a veil over the details in the upper mids and high frequencies. Like as if the details were being held back. 
   
  Still am very impressed with what the Asgard has to offer and this is disregarding its price. It is just a pleasant shock that it is priced at just $250+ shipping. Unreal.


----------



## Clusterfunk

Well, I got mine today. No good headphones to test it on yet (my HD650s are supposed to arrive today). I can however say that it makes the sound from my Bose In-Ear headphones (temporary) sound much fuller (listening to Dark Side of the Moon, SACD).
   
  The manual was actually pretty fun to read too!
   
  Schiit is the bomb.


----------



## chesebert

Just ordered one. I hope this has similar sound sig as Sugden amps (from the impression thus far, I think it does).
   
  As MI's manufacturing base crumbles, at least we can look to CA to lead the way 
   
   
  ... and it's shipped.
   
  this gotta be the fastest order fulfillment I have ever experienced!


----------



## Leny

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Though the power supply rails might not be quite what you expect.


 

  
  Don't just dangle that and then walk off !
   
  Guessing hat on: separate rails per channel, negative supply, with positive ground? Current sources on input and output followers feed to negative rail hence high PSRR ???
   
  C'mon, one more clue?


----------



## mmayer167

Just posting back, I've had my Asgard for a day now.
  Nothing really bad to report at all, the small humm that has been reported by a few others really is not noticeable.
   
  I'm really digging the smoothness of this amp!  It is suppressing some of the mid range on my k601 which I'm not too excited about, but overall Schiit was right, this amp just really doesnt
  jive with the AKG's like the Senn's supposedly. Don't think it doesn't sound good, its just not what I would call a great synergy. My 601's do sound better on the Asgard than on the rolled Indeed hybrid, I can just tell
  the Asgard and the 601 aren't off like a dress on prom night...
   
  For my M50's on the other hand...  Holy Moly do they sound good with the Asgard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the flabby bottom end is really tight now and they
  are super flat, even better than before without the Asgard.
   
  So between the two cans I have to give a good listen to the Asgard I can say i really am liking it thus far. The highs seem ok to me, but time will tell. Everything else about the amp is very professional!
  Fit and finish is very good, and will stand the test of time.
  As time goes on, I'll be deciding whether to keep the amp based on the way it burns in. I'm on the edge, so the burn in time (or getting used to period) will be the decider for me.
   
  ....As I've written this little post the little Schiit seems to have grown on me, maaahahahahaha, what an interesting name.    But in seriousness, i would bet this is the best $250 SS amp you can buy. Aaand feel good about it being built in the USA! Thank you Jason, and happy listening to all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       
      
      Here are two pictures of the Asgard on my desk, the only piece out of the pic is my uDAC.    sorry, edited pic size... they were HUGE for a second, aand they're crappy cuz they were taken with my phone.


----------



## Br777

I think I have a certain warped obligation to buy a Schiit amp for my thunderpants...  
   
  think about it...
   
  think about it....
   
  Shiit... thunderpants...asgard....
   
  ooooooooooooh yeeeeeah... thats what i'm talkin about!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The temptation is almost irresistible !


----------



## mmayer167

^ lol you pretty much have to! 
   
  my roomates wrote haha next to Schiit Audio on the packaging label when it got to my house...  i had a laugh, but they violated my package.
   
  Those Thunderpants are gorgeous btw. I'm sure they sound about as good as they look, well with a schiit in those pants they'd be glorious 
   
  cheers


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





br777 said:


> I think I have a certain warped obligation to buy a Schiit amp for my thunderpants...
> 
> think about it...
> 
> ...


 

 It should be a great match IMO with the TPs.


----------



## Br777

offering the 15 day trial was a stroke of genius.  I can only imagine how many people that offer tipped the scales for, and how many of those people will end up keeping it.   In fact, My trigger finger is getting aaaaaaaawefully itchy...  oh hell I'm going for it!...  oooh.. but the temptation to wait for the valhalla, order both and return the  1 i like least is even mooooooore tempting...  curse you schiit! curse you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  on that note.. given i am about to be the PROUD owner of some Smeggy ortho thunderpants... anyone have any idea wheter a SS or a Tube amp might be better.. if it helps i believe the resistance is 50 ohms
   
*UPDATE:* ordered. There is just nothing to lose!   I have officially Schiit my Thunderpants.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





sachu said:


> It should be a great match IMO with the TPs.


 

 oh hey have you tried them together?  I mean, have you Schiit your Thunderpants


----------



## Br777

you know what these guys need to do to reeeeeally blow everyone away, - make their warranty transferable, or better yet mark the amps with a production date and simply honor the warranty for 5 years no matter how many owners its had.   *now THAT would impress me*.  Thats what more companies need to do.  yes yes their can be a little downfall but so what.   the brand trust, and customer loyalty you would build with a move like that far out weighs the issues it may cause. and besides, i doubt these amps will have trouble lasting 5 years.
   
  take the store REI for instance.. they are are giant sports equipment store that has done extremely well because  They offer a no questions asked unconditional return policy.. or LL bean.. another great example.. no matter how beat to crap the item is, you walk in and ask for a return, and they honor it.  Sure some people abuse their policy, but their sales, and customer satisfaction and loyalty rate are HUGE because of this.  The pros vastly outweigh the cons.
   
  it also proves that you believe in the quality of your product... i really hope they take on some form of this suggestion.. what a move that would be


----------



## Roscoeiii

IIRC the warranty is transferable. But I'd get confirmation from Schiit, rather than taking my word for it.


----------



## Br777

i dont know what IIRC means... thanks


----------



## Roscoeiii

IIRC= "If I Recall Correctly"
   
  Look forward to hearing how the Schiit compares to your EF-5.


----------



## smeggy

The assguard will be a better imp match for the TP than the valhalla I would think, so you are on the right track.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





smeggy said:


> The Asgard will be a better imp match for the TP than the valhalla I would think, so you are on the right track.


 

 Yes, for sure.


----------



## Br777

Great to know.  Well it shipped today, so it ought to arrive a few days after the mighty Thunderpants.  I'll take a week or so to compare it with my Hifiman Ef5, and we'll see which one is left standing cause I can only keep one.   What fun!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> Great to know.  Well it shipped today, so it ought to arrive a few days after the mighty Thunderpants.  I'll take a week or so to compare it with my Hifiman Ef5, and we'll see which one is left standing cause I can only keep one.   What fun!


 

 I've very curious to hear your opinion of the Ef5 vs. the Asgard.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## Br777

I'm very curious too.  The ef5, for whatever reason, did not play well with my ATH-W1000X, compared to my previously owned Decware zen head portable.  It actually muddied up the sound noticebly too  so it will be nice to have 2 amps to compare side by side.
  I will definitely be giving lots of impressions for both the Thunderpants and the Schiit and schiit vs ef5.


----------



## Herb3

If you bild yourself a simple good amp (look in the book of D. Self: Small signal audio design, starting with two 5532's in parallel) you will understand that there is no difference between a good amp and a good amp. Do not let you mess up by costly amps... in golden cases.


----------



## HK_sends

Hi Herb3,
   
  Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## kwkarth

A few more thoughts and observations on the Asgard,  (Shouldn't it be spelled Asgaard?  My brain keeps wanting me to use two "a's" in the spelling)
   
  However it should be spelled...  
   
  I did a little subjective comparison between the Asgard and the Dared D5 / JV5 and the Meier Audio Corda Aria, all of them driving the LCD-2s.
   
  The more I listen to the Asgard, the more I am coming to appreciate it for its honesty.  
   
  Subjectively comparing it to the D5 / JV5, which sounds real nice in it's own right, the D5 has a little more presence, a very little more bump in the bottom, and a little etch and grain in the top.  The Asgard does not have the bottom bump, does not have the slightly added presence, nor the etched top end.  
   
  At first blush, the Asgard is boring by comparison.  
   
  With extended listening, however, the Asgard's smoothness, freedom from grain, and overall accuracy throughout the spectrum is a welcome sanctuary from _"Hi-Fi"_ and an appreciated return to reality.  When the program calls for bump, it bumps, when the program calls for thunder, it thunders, when the program calls for a little twinkle, it twinkles.  It does precisely what it is told to do, nothing more, nothing less.  I can't believe I'm hearing and saying these things about a $250.00, made in the USA, amp!
   
  The Meier Audio Aria is a little more honest than the JV5, but doesn't have anywhere near the headroom that the Asgard does.  It's a little smoother than the JV5, but does have a gentle bump at the bottom.  In most cases, the Aria would drive the LCD-2s quite well, but there's no room left overhead.
   
  I did not listen critically for extreme extension to any of the amps in this session.  I already know the Asgard easily goes all the way to the basement, and the JV5, in previous sessions, does not have much to offer below 35Hz or so.
   
  In summation, I don't know what's going on with this Asgard, but I'm beginning to sound like a fanboy all over again.  I swear it's not the dreaded FOTM syndrome.  I was skeptical about this amp, and it's certainly not a "perfect" amp, but, darn!  Sonically, it's really sweet, and it seems really accurate and clean.  More to come, as time passes and Schiit happens...


----------



## mmayer167

Thanks for the impressions kw! I agree, as I listen more and more I'm really appreciating this amp. I think I'm going to budget some hd600's to see how much they differ with the Asgard compared to my k601's.  cheers, mm


----------



## Br777

To the various people who seemed confident that the Thunderpants would sound better on the asgard than the valhalla -
  how did you know?
  im always lost when people seem to know what amps will work well with what cans, especially when they either havent heard the amp, or the cans. 
  are there some basic concepts that yall could share to help shed some light on this subject?
   
  if the manufacturer, or the specs say - best with xx ohm cans, or dont use with xx ohm cans - fine easy enough, but beyond that people say things like oh such and such dont do well with an OTL amp, or the thunderpants will definately work better with the valhalla.. my brain just sort blows a fuse.
   
  help please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  thanks


----------



## achristilaw

It's complicated in that the relationship of (V) Voltage and (I) current have an inverse relationship (think opposite of each other). So when you think of tube think (V) Voltage. And when you hear discrete transistor, think (I) current. Your Thunder-Britches would be better from an "I" source typically as they are lower in impedance AND resistive in nature. The closer and impedance reaches toward "0", the more current it will gobble. It "see's" and "seams" closer toward a "short" because less of the X/L and X/C variants are in the way, and the "current" river flows more freely!
   
  Transformer coupled or no, tubes have less available current (typically), and run into trouble more easily when the current demand is higher...like Ortho use!
   
  VERY OVERSIMPLIFIED! (for instructional use only!)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> To the various people who seemed confident that the Thunderpants would sound better on the asgard than the valhalla -
> how did you know?
> im always lost when people seem to know what amps will work well with what cans, especially when they either havent heard the amp, or the cans.
> are there some basic concepts that yall could share to help shed some light on this subject?
> ...


 
  The TP's are about the same overall efficiency as the LCD-2s and have an impedance that is nominally 50 ohms which is purely resistive.  They are primarily current driven devices.  The Asgard is designed primarily to drive lower impedance headphones.
   
  The Valhalla is primarily designed to most efficiently drive higher impedance headphones, such as the BeyerDynamic T1 whose nominal impedance is 600 ohms.  It should also do well with the Sennheiser 300 ohm cans such as the HD-580/600/650.
   
  That is not to say that the Asgard cannot drive T1s or that the Valhalla cannot drive an AKG @ 52 ohms.  It is just what the respective amps will be most efficient at driving according to the specs that were published at their web site a week ago.  
   
  I see now that the specific output capacity is no longer being qualified so it would seem that their spec is being revised.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





achristilaw said:


> It's complicated in that the relationship of (V) Voltage and (I) current have an inverse relationship (think opposite of each other). So when you think of tube think (V) Voltage. And when you hear discrete transistor, think (I) current. Your Thunder-Britches would be better from an "I" source typically as they are lower in impedance AND resistive in nature. The closer and impedance reaches toward "0", the more current it will gobble. It "see's" and "seams" closer toward a "short" because less of the X/L and X/C variants are in the way, and the "current" river flows more freely!
> 
> Transformer coupled or no, tubes have less available current (typically), and run into trouble more easily when the current demand is higher...like Ortho use!
> 
> VERY OVERSIMPLIFIED! (for instructional use only!)


 
   
  you lost me at It's...
   
  Thanks for trying .. looks like its ignorant bliss for me.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> you lost me at It's...
> Thanks for trying .. looks like its ignorant bliss for me.


 
  It was clear a week ago that the Asgard would have theoretically worked better for the LCD-2, however, Shiit seems to be slightly revising the published spec for the Valhalla, so when it comes out, it would be worth trying both amps and let your ears be the judge.


----------



## Asr

I ordered one on Tuesday and it got here today (Friday). I really like these guys at Schiit Audio, they even throw in a power cord, an RCA-mini interconnect, the manual (which is hilarious), and 4 stick-on rubber feet. I foresee the stick-on rubber feet being useless though, if the amp gets as hot as reported. I intend to find out how hot the amp gets first and depending on the heat I might not bother with the rubber feet and will probably get something to elevate the amp instead, like maybe a set of those anti-vibration cones.


----------



## grokit

Any chance we could look forward to a Schiitty balanced amp?


----------



## achristilaw

That's a nice chunk of an amp!


----------



## achristilaw

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> It was clear a week ago that the Asgard would have theoretically worked better for the LCD-2, however, Shiit seems to be slightly revising the published spec for the Valhalla, so when it comes out, it would be worth trying both amps and let your ears be the judge.


 

 He has a pair of Thunderpants I think....not the LCD-2....Your gonna have to buy one and get back to us regarding synergy between the Valhalla and Audez'e.


----------



## brendon

Um, I dunno if anyone asked this before, but do they ship internationally ? I would love to buy a reliable USA made amp than a Chinese made tube amp.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





brendon said:


> Um, I dunno if anyone asked this before, but do they ship internationally ? I would love to buy a reliable USA made amp than a Chinese made tube amp.


 

 They do. As far as I know, they will ship anywhere as long as you pay for the cost.
   
  http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/international/


----------



## aqsw

In other words, The asgaard would be the better amp for me(Shure SRH750DJs). I really wanted to try tubes!!
  I'm a real Noob and appreciate all the wisdom on these forums.


----------



## chesebert

Quote: 





achristilaw said:


> It's complicated in that the relationship of (V) Voltage and (I) current have an inverse relationship (think opposite of each other). So when you think of tube think (V) Voltage. And when you hear discrete transistor, think (I) current. Your Thunder-Britches would be better from an "I" source typically as they are lower in impedance AND resistive in nature. The closer and impedance reaches toward "0", the more current it will gobble. It "see's" and "seams" closer toward a "short" because less of the X/L and X/C variants are in the way, and the "current" river flows more freely!
> 
> Transformer coupled or no, tubes have less available current (typically), and run into trouble more easily when the current demand is higher...like Ortho use!
> 
> VERY OVERSIMPLIFIED! (for instructional use only!)


 
   
  So what's stopping designers from doing parallel output devices?  Wouldn't that be the best of both worlds - tube's warmth, harmonics + SS current drive?
   
  Disclaimer: I know nothing about tube-based circuits.  So if the question is obvious/noobish, please bear with me.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





achristilaw said:


> He has a pair of Thunderpants I think....not the LCD-2....Your gonna have to buy one and get back to us regarding synergy between the Valhalla and Audez'e.


 
  I understand that, but I don't own TP's, but I do own T50RP and have the LCD-2s.  The sensitivity seems to be about the same  for the T50RP and the LCD-2, therefore, the TP should also be very much the same since it uses the driver from the T50RP.  I do intend to try the Valhalla when it becomes available.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> So what's stopping designers from doing parallel output devices?  Wouldn't that be the best of both worlds - tube's warmth, harmonics + SS current drive?
> 
> Disclaimer: I know nothing about tube-based circuits.  So if the question is obvious/noobish, please bear with me.


 

 Pretty wasteful, really, and you still have a big fat electrolytic on the output. Better to just build a transformer coupled amp...... though neither paralleling devices nor transformers are an option at this price point.


----------



## mmayer167

Well, this thread is finally cooled off a bit : )    Just an update on my unit, It's probably just my brain burning in but i haven't been able to pry my 601's off my head for the last two hours. I've been
  scanning my music for great female vocals and discovering a new appreciation for well recorded vocals. The smooth nature (imo) of the Asgard has really done one thing well with the 601's and that is
  re-define how the female vocals in particular are projected. Any jazz sax sounds exceptional as well : ) I have an hd600 on the way but I'm not sure i want to even do an A-B test between the two with the Asgard
  because i feel i'll end up keeping both : ( and i cant afford to do that. So WTB'rs of a 601 or 600 keep your eyes on the FS forum in the next two weeks.
  Still can't believe this amp was $250...!
  cheers everybody, mm


----------



## GreatDane

...I'm SO tempted by this amp. So very ev-vil.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote: 





asr said:


> I ordered one on Tuesday and it got here today (Friday). I really like these guys at Schiit Audio, they even throw in a power cord, an RCA-mini interconnect, the manual (which is hilarious), and 4 stick-on rubber feet. I foresee the stick-on rubber feet being useless though, if the amp gets as hot as reported. I intend to find out how hot the amp gets first and depending on the heat I might not bother with the rubber feet and will probably get something to elevate the amp instead, like maybe a set of those anti-vibration cones.


 


 Would you have any comparitive views between the two amps in your picture.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Purchased today.  Should arrive by mid this coming week.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





kunalraiker said:


> Would you have any comparitive views between the two amps in your picture.


 

 At some point I'll write something, but I don't have anything now. I also have the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite and will be comparing to that.


----------



## knopi

Ah Plinius, it is see only a little but CD-101 is so beautiful.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





knopi said:


> Ah Plinius, it is see only a little but CD-101 is so beautiful.


 

 What does that even mean?


----------



## not_sure

Picture from Asr, his cd player Plinius CD-101 under the Auditor.


----------



## grokit

Thanks, I was looking for someone named Plinius


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





asr said:


> At some point I'll write something, but I don't have anything now. I also have the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite and will be comparing to that.


 

  
  I'm really looking forward to this comparison, using grados if possible


----------



## RazorJack

Anyone gotten around to test this amp with a 600Ω Beyer yet?


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> A few more thoughts and observations on the Asgard,  (Shouldn't it be spelled Asgaard?  My brain keeps wanting me to use two "a's" in the spelling)


 
   
   
  Yes, Asgaard, Asg_å_rd or *Ásgarðr*, the latter being the most correct.


----------



## haveblue

WTB: Black anodized balanced Valhalla


----------



## punkaroo

I finally got around to reading this massive thread, and now I'm really psyched. I love a company who don't take themselves seriously in this notoriously snobby hobby! I for one, loved reading the FAQs!
   
  And my, oh my....such SEXY amps! I've long held the opinion that audio builders need to make sexier kit. The Asgard is stunning in it's simplicity, but the Valhalla...OH BABY! That's a HAWT AMP! Congratulations guys, you've appealed to my crazy design sense 
   
  I too, wonder how the Asgard compares to the CKKIII. I just bought one for my HE-5s, and am loving it so far.


----------



## NapalmK

Quote:


asr said:


> At some point I'll write something, but I don't have anything now. I also have the HeadAmp Gilmore Lite and will be comparing to that.


 

 I'd also be very interested in this comparison as one of the two is going to be my next upgrade. If it's not too much trouble could you test it out with your AD2000? That's the main can I'll be using with my amp. Thanks!


----------



## brendon

Great to know that these guys ship internationally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Will definitely keep the Asgard in my list for my planned amp purchase.
   
  Just a query. Will these gel well with orthodynamic headphones like the YH-100 or should I get the Valhala which works better with high impeadance headphones. Both my HP-2 and YH-100 (on its way) are 150 ohms.The Asgard works better with low impedance phones right ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





brendon said:


> Great to know that these guys ship internationally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 All orthos are current hungry.  I would expect the Asgard to do well with any of them.  Just remember the amp is neutral, so it will not mask any flaws in the cans you're driving.  I'm planning to try the Valhalla when it becomes available, even though the Asgard is doing well.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Well, you heard it here first: Valhalla has MORE.
   
  More, uh, holes.
   
  Yeah, I know, not a hugely exciting announcement, but it's something we've been working through on the final metal prototypes. In an effort to keep the top cover from being somewhat akin to a hot plate, we've added additional ventilation to the production Valhallas. The top will now look something like this:
   

   
  I hope this slight cosmetic change doesn't bother anyone--and if it does, of course we'll be happy to cancel your pre-orders.
   
  In other news, now that we've worked through this change, I should be able to post some real internal pix of the Asgard, and answer some more of the technical questions, including measurements. Stay tuned.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Well, you heard it here first: Valhalla has MORE.
> 
> More, uh, holes.
> 
> ...


 
  Holy smokes, looks good!  Well, er, let's hope no smoke....  Sorry, it's one of those days you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Looking forward to more meaningful data as always!  Thanks Jason!


----------



## atbglenn

Looks much nicer with the extra holes IMO. Can't wait to see detailed internal pictures.


----------



## Ruffle

A dedicated DAC would complete the deal for me.  Maybe DAC and Valhalla.  I think I'll wait until Schiit releases a DAC if they decide to do so in the future as I already have a DAC/Amp combo now.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> I hope this slight cosmetic change doesn't bother anyone--and if it does, of course we'll be happy to cancel your pre-orders.


 
  Oh, I just can't believe you just went and ruined a perfectly good "feature"!  How am I supposed to keep my coffee pot warm if there is too much ventilation!?!
   
  For crying out loud!  The least you could have done was offer the original vent plate as an option...what am I supposed to use now...the stove!?!
   
  Oh, by the way, the holes in the upper right-hand corner are .05 microns too small; otherwise ruining a perfectly excellent product.
   
  I just can't see why people and companies can't leave well enough alone!  I'll probably buy an "improved" one just so I can criticize it.
   
  ...tongue firmly in cheek, of course!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But it does sound like some posts I've seen in this forum...
   
  Jason, I look forward to checking out your Schiit...amps...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends
   
  P.S. - How would Cream Soda sound with your amps?
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/499514/lcd-2-vs-cream-soda


----------



## Herb3

I just bought me a HD 650 and listened with it via my home brew 30 watt amp:
   
http://www.by-rutgers.nl/SSA-30W.html
   
  It *sounds so good*, much better than the old 'HD 250 linear II', and in opinion also better than the 800!!
   
  Of course for a headphone amp. I could leave out the 2SA....s and the 2SC....s and som more stuff. I think it over t o publish a special headphone amp. for the diyers under you...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Oh, I just can't believe you just went and ruined a perfectly good "feature"!  How am I supposed to keep my coffee pot warm if there is too much ventilation!?!
> 
> For crying out loud!  The least you could have done was offer the original vent plate as an option...what am I supposed to use now...the stove!?!
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I know, we really wanted to mill some grooves in the top of the chassis so Valhalla could be a combination barbecue & headphone amp . . .
   
  . . .  we also thought of an optional grille to put over the tubes, except for the little problem that Alps specifically states "No hamburger grease contact allowable with RK27 series pots."
   
  All in good fun . . .
   
  And, I should have probably said this at the start: we're still on for 8/15 shipping of Valhalla.


----------



## David.M

*some-what severely off topic*
   
  guys, go watch that movie '25th Hour' starring Edward Norton, there's a African undetective cop in that movie who says schiiiit perfectly.  just perfectly with the right amount on timbre.
   
  just a heads up/tips for prospect buyers for users who like to say this word out loud


----------



## Br777

its a bummer that Solid states tend to give me more of the sound I like, and that The cans I buy usually work better with SS, because tube amps look SO MUCH COOLER!!
   
  good job Schiit!  New design/Old design, they both look great!  looks like my asgard is coming thursday!  WOO WOO!  Then the 3 amp showdown.  hifiman ef5, asgard, decware zen head.
  only one amp remains standing, the other two will find new homes, or.. go back home.. or something like that.  WOO!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> its a bummer that Solid states tend to give me more of the sound I like, and that The cans I buy usually work better with SS, because tube amps look SO MUCH COOLER!!
> 
> good job Schiit!  New design/Old design, they both look great!  looks like my asgard is coming thursday!  WOO WOO!  Then the 3 amp showdown.  hifiman ef5, asgard, decware zen head.
> only one amp remains standing, the other two will find new homes, or.. go back home.. or something like that.  WOO!


 
  Make sure you give the Asgard about 40 hours of run time to burn in before you evaluate it.


----------



## kite7

I'll stick with pronouncing it as "sheet" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can't wait for my HDP and Asgard to arrive tomorrow, class A IC vs class A mosfet headphone amplifier duel coming right up (after I burn in each for 100 hours at least)


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> All in good fun . . .


 
  Definitely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But, come to think of it, that BBQ/Amp idea has possibilities...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -HK sends


----------



## mmayer167

So... this month has been a crazy one, spending money and gathering new gear. BUuut it was well worth it, today my senn hd600 phones and 650 cable came!
   
  My Asgard has roughly 50 hours on it, and the amp really has changed in those first 50 hours. Nothing insane or anything but really has become more detailed and enjoyable.
   
  I have been doing some swapping between the "un-cooked" hd600's and the k601 (over 200 hours on them)  and the senn does everything better except the mids... to be expected. This sucks because i cant afford to keep both the k601 and the hd600... I'm pretty sure the 600 is here to stay but I will give it a week or so.
   
  As far as the akg matching with the Asgard goes, it must just be the 70x series that doesnt mate the best because with the advent of my unit burning in they 601 really has liked being plugged into the Asgard, I have thoroughly enjoyed it. The bass on the 601 isnt much behind the 600 at all, which really suprised me! Though the 600's have some time to burn in, i cant see them gaining much more bass and definition over the 601. The 601 bass is there in definition just not in weight and richness vs hd600, for me this created a less involving sound-scape. I like my music with weight and emotion apparently since I have discovered the hd600's.
   
  Given that the hd600 is a 300 ohm can and the 601 is a 120 ohm can i found it odd that i turn the volume down (slightly) when i plug in the hd600... Anybody have ideas, is this a testament to how much current akg's draw?
   
  Hope this was interesting to read and i'll post back if much changes as the 600's run-in.
   
  Cheers and Happy listening fellow Hi-Fi'rs


----------



## alphaphoenix

Don't mind the extra holes in the production version Valhalla as it has purpose.  I still like the very minimalistic and industrial design and look to it.  It'll look very nice next to the Asgard, which I'm patiently waiting for delivery.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mmayer167* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Given that the hd600 is a 300 ohm can and the 601 is a 120 ohm can i found it odd that i turn the volume down (slightly) when i plug in the hd600... Anybody have ideas, is this a testament to how much current akg's draw?


 


 Think of this...... if you plugged in some 4ohm floor standing speakers, would you have to turn the volume up or down?
   
  Impedance doesn't predict 'volume' alone, but must be considered together with sensitivity. So the AKG require more voltage swing to reach the same volume, and the lower impedance means that they would draw more current at this voltage.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> As far as the akg matching with the Asgard goes, it must just be the 70x series that doesnt mate the best because with the advent of my unit burning in they 601 really has liked being plugged into the Asgard, I have thoroughly enjoyed it. The bass on the 601 isnt much behind the 600 at all, which really suprised me! Though the 600's have some time to burn in, i cant see them gaining much more bass and definition over the 601. The 601 bass is there in definition just not in weight and richness vs hd600, for me this created a less involving sound-scape. I like my music with weight and emotion apparently since I have discovered the hd600's.
> 
> *Given that the hd600 is a 300 ohm can and the 601 is a 120 ohm can i found it odd that i turn the volume down (slightly) when i plug in the hd600... Anybody have ideas, is this a testament to how much current akg's draw?*
> 
> Cheers and Happy listening fellow Hi-Fi'rs


 
   

   
  Basic relationship between sensitivity, power, voltage, and resistance.
   
  The sensitivity of a headphone is given in this case in decibels (dB) output for an amount of electrical power input, usually expressed in milliwatts. (mW)
   
  Factors affecting the volume level that a headphone can produce are not only are a function of dB per mW, but also of the efficiency of the power transfer. The more efficiently we can transfer the power that a headphone needs, from the amplifier to the headphone, the less of that power is wasted as heat for example.
   
  A headphone's specifications include both sensitivity, and the headphone's impedance. The unit of measure used for Impedance is (R) ohms, but contains two additional sub components called reactance, inductive and capacitive. For simplicity's sake we're going to ignore the reactive component for now and just talk about DC resistance for this discussion.
   
  Amplifiers are designed to most efficiently transfer their power into a particular ideal load impedance. Typically, the farther the amplifiers load (the headphone) is from that designed ideal impedance, the less efficient the transfer of power will be.
   
  Power in watts (P) is a product of voltage (E) times current (I). Resistance in ohms is expressed by the inverse proportion of volts (E) per watt (I). Remember, for simplicity's sake were only discussing as DC resistance for now. So, P=E*I and R=E/I. We can of course substitute terms as necessary.
   
  So, the original question was; *“Given that the hd600 is a 300 ohm can and the 601 is a 120 ohm can i found it odd that i turn the volume down (slightly) when i plug in the hd600... Anybody have ideas, is this a testament to how much current akg's draw?”*
   
  Three possible answers to this conundrum. The HD600 might be more sensitive than the AKG601, or the 300 ohm impedance of the Sennheiser may be a better impedance match with the amp you were using than the 120 ohm AKG, so your power transfer efficiency was higher, or maybe a combination of both?
   
  What do the manufacturers say about their cans?
   
  Sennheiser:
  97dB/mW
  impedance 300 ohms
   
  AKG:
  101dB/mW
  impedance 120 ohms
   
  Given the information we have above, even though the AKG headphones are listed as being 4dB/mW more sensitive, assuming the manufacturer's specs are accurate, we can only conclude that the amplifier is more efficient when driving a 300 ohm load than when driving a 120 ohm load.


----------



## mmayer167

wow, thanks for the detailed response kwkarth! your knowledge is much appreciated, I definitely understand the specs now.
   
  I think Schiit could revise some of their Asgard data based on these findings.
   
  As a side note, i ordered some passive heat-sink's to add to the bottom (myn is vertical with knob at the bottom) of the Asgard where the heat source is.$3 on fleabay...worth it for the experiment.
   
  cheers, mm


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Sennheiser:  97dB/mW
> impedance 300 ohms
> 
> AKG:
> ...


 


 I'm not so sure your conclusion is valid. The volume knob controls the voltage swing, the amp should be able to meet this right up until clipping, and it should not be affected by load because it is isolated by the output buffer. Current supply should match the voltage swing considering the high class A bias.
   
  So the sensitivity figures...... from the AKG K601 webpage, they list both dB/mW and dB/V for sensitivity. The asterisk next to dB/V suggests to me that might be the metric they are using, so perhaps 101dB/V would actually be 101dB/*8mW*.
   
  AKG do the same thing with the K701 which has a stated sensitivity of 105dB, but lists units of both dB/mW and dB/V. The former makes little sense given their known inefficiency, the latter would be 16mW for 105dB. Finally, many of AKG's other phones including in-ears are listed as dB/V. They *really* need to clean up their spec pages.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





beefy said:


> I'm not so sure your conclusion is valid. The volume knob controls the voltage swing, the amp should be able to meet this right up until clipping, and it should not be affected by load because it is isolated by the output buffer. Current supply should match the voltage swing considering the high class A bias.
> 
> So the sensitivity figures...... from the AKG K601 webpage, they list both dB/mW and dB/V for sensitivity. The asterisk next to dB/V suggests to me that might be the metric they are using, so perhaps 101dB/V would actually be 101dB/*8mW*.
> 
> AKG do the same thing with the K701 which has a stated sensitivity of 105dB, but lists units of both dB/mW and dB/V. The former makes little sense given their known inefficiency, the latter would be 16mW for 105dB. Finally, many of AKG's other phones including in-ears are listed as dB/V. They *really* need to clean up their spec pages.


 
  The question was not about the Asgard's capability, it was about the relative sensitivity of the two headphones in question.  As far as the dB/V specification, well, I sure you know that 1V into 300 ohms is not at all the same as 1V into 120 ohms.  The former represents 3.3mW where the latter represents 8.3mW (almost three times as much power!
  BTW, I'm sure you also know 'power" is what gets the actual work done.  Voltage by itself is nothing and current by itself is nothing.  Likewise, if you change the load on an amp, you're going to change the amount of power that is delivered into that changed load.
   
  I totally agree with you that I hate it when manufacturers screw around their specs to confuse the public.
   
  Oh, another thing, since Harmon International now owns AKG, it may be the end of AKG as we knew it.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> As a side note, i ordered some passive heat-sink's to add to the bottom (myn is vertical with knob at the bottom) of the Asgard where the heat source is.$3 on fleabay...worth it for the experiment.


 

 Cool. Like in cool heatsink. I just visited feabay and they gotta lotta heatsinks there. Now which one?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> .
> Oh, another thing, since Harmon International now owns AKG, it may be the end of AKG as we knew it.


 

 That may or may not be true.  Mark Levinson (the brand) continued to make very high-end equipment long after becoming part of Harmon.  And some of JBL's best designs in a very long time were after becoming part of Harmon.


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The question was not about the Asgard's capability, it was about the relative sensitivity of the two headphones in question.  As far as the dB/V specification, well, I sure you know that 1V into 300 ohms is not at all the same as 1V into 120 ohms.  The former represents 3.3mW where the latter represents 8.3mW (almost three times as much power!
> BTW, I'm sure you also know 'power" is what gets the actual work done.  Voltage by itself is nothing and current by itself is nothing.  Likewise, if you change the load on an amp, you're going to change the amount of power that is delivered into that changed load.
> 
> I totally agree with you that I hate it when manufacturers screw around their specs to confuse the public.
> ...


 


 Oh for the love of...... *deep breath*...... I know it is about sensitivities, and that is exactly what I said in my first post. You made it about the amp capability when you were talking about power transfer, impedance matches, amplifier efficiencies, and you specifically said "we can only conclude that the amplifier is more efficient when driving a 300 ohm load than when driving a 120 ohm load".  No, we can also rightly conclude that the manufacturer sensitivity specs have been misread, which is exactly what I said in my second post.
   
  Honestly, I feel like I've been drinking when trying to follow the logic between your successive posts.


----------



## Br777

well every day i check the fedex tracking my asgard gets pushed to a closer date.  originally the estimated Friday, but now it looks as if it will come today!  Yipee!


----------



## kwkarth

Sorry to frustrate you so.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure what you just said.
  
  Quote: 





beefy said:


> Oh for the love of...... *deep breath*...... I know it is about sensitivities, and that is exactly what I said in my first post. You made it about the amp capability when you were talking about power transfer, impedance matches, amplifier efficiencies, and you specifically said "we can only conclude that the amplifier is more efficient when driving a 300 ohm load than when driving a 120 ohm load".  No, we can also rightly conclude that the manufacturer sensitivity specs have been misread, which is exactly what I said in my second post.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like I've been drinking when trying to follow the logic between your successive posts.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





> And some of JBL's best designs in a very long time were after becoming part of Harmon.


 

 Yeah, like the Everest DD66000.
   

   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





skylab said:


> That may or may not be true.  Mark Levinson (the brand) continued to make very high-end equipment long after becoming part of Harmon.  And some of JBL's best designs in a very long time were after becoming part of Harmon.


 
  I think Levinson is best known now for their Lexus car stereos, but you may be right.  I can honestly say the Levinson system in my LS430 was the best car audio I had ever heard.  JBL...I don't know about them, they used to "own" some of the studio monitor market and a lot of the guitar amp spkr and sound reinforcement markets, but I'm not sure where they've gone since then.  I know they make some good consumer audio docks for iPod.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, like the Everest DD66000.


 

 Nice looking monitor!  How'd it sound?  Remember the Paragon?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Nice looking monitor!  How'd it sound?


 

 Dunno. Never had the opportunity to listen to a pair.
   
  They're not really intended as studio monitors though. Their various "project" speakers over the years have been designed primarily for the home audio market. And since the original Everest and K2 (which followed the earlier Hartsfield and Paragon projects), also intended primarily for the Japanese home audio market which LOVES big JBL speakers.
   
  se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Dunno. Never had the opportunity to listen to a pair.
> 
> They're not really intended as studio monitors though. Their various "project" speakers over the years have been designed primarily for the home audio market. And since the original Everest and K2 (which followed the earlier Hartsfield and Paragon projects), also intended primarily for the Japanese home audio market which LOVES big JBL speakers.
> 
> se


 
  Yeah, it's sad that these great things no longer find a market on these shores.


----------



## kwkarth

Hey Jason!
  Where are the pics and specs??
  Thx,
  kwkarth


----------



## grokit

Man those look sweet, kind of like mini Klipschorns!
   
  But for the money I'll take the Klipschorns, lol.
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yeah, like the Everest DD66000.
> 
> 
> 
> se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's sad that these great things no longer find a market on these shores.


 

 It certainly is.
   
  It's the same with Tannoy and their big Westminster Royal SE
   

   
  And now back to our regularly scheduled program...
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Man those look sweet, kind of like mini Klipschorns!


 
   
  Er, MINI Klipshorns?
   
  The Everest is actually LARGER than a Klipschorn (those are a pair of 15's up front). It's about the same height as a Klipschorn, but wider.
   
  Here's something to give a better sense of scale.
   

   

 se


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Er, MINI Klipshorns?
> 
> The Everest is actually LARGER than a Klipschorn (those are a pair of 15's up front). It's about the same height as a Klipschorn, but wider.
> 
> ...


 
  It also helps if you know that the guy in the picture is over 7 feet tall and used to play for the Nicks.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It also helps if you know that the guy in the picture is over 7 feet tall and used to play for the Nicks.


 

 HA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As it turns out, the Klipschorn is a actually bit taller than the Everest (51" vs. 44"). But in terms of height x width, the Everest still wins out.
   
  se


----------



## smeggy

Mmmm, want Tannoys


----------



## Jason Stoddard

KW, yes--thanks for keeping me on my toes. Unfortunately I've been buried in (non-Schiit) work, so specs and photos are going to have to wait for another day or two.
   
  (This is what I get for promising, isn't it?)


----------



## Br777

well... 
   
  Schiit! 
   
  asgard came today.. unboxed amp... ooooh, pretty... unwrapped power cord. plugged in, turned on,   pulled RCA's from ef5 plugged rca's to asgard, plugged in headphones... summon music... press play... SCHIIT!
   
  with the volume all the way down i get music... left channel only...
  turn volume up... right channel only
  up more, more right channel only
  up more... right channel only
  up to eardrum shattering levels.. both channels... but too loud to get within 2 feet of the headphones
   
  tried going back to ef5.. everything's kosher
  back to asgard... same issue
   
  unplug everything and start over... same issue
   
  try ipod with supplied cable... same issue
   
  try letting it play for  a while to see if magic happens.. same issue... shucks
   
  guess this Schiit's broken
   
  will call Schiit tomorrow.  I'm sure they'll send a replacement or something... bummer...  I guess i dont get to schiit my thunderpants today..
  3 amp showdown will have to wait...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> well...
> 
> Schiit!
> 
> ...


 

 Man, that's a real bummer!  Keep us posted.


----------



## cravenz

had to say that that was a funny post albeit unfortunate


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> KW, yes--thanks for keeping me on my toes. Unfortunately I've been buried in (non-Schiit) work, so specs and photos are going to have to wait for another day or two.
> 
> (This is what I get for promising, isn't it?)


 

 No problem Jason, just make sure you get Br777 taken care of!  Schiit happens...even @ Schiit Audio!
  Cheers!
  Kevin


----------



## smeggy

That's a pity, was looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## Maxvla

Solder's flying a bit too fast at Schitt?
   
  I can't imagine they were quite prepared to be the FOTM. Even I am considering buying one and I have absolutely no reason to buy an amp right now.


----------



## chesebert

wow..what a bummer. 
   
  So far this amp is very idiosyncratic about the source. A good sound is very dependent on a good match. 
   
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> well...
> 
> Schiit!
> 
> ...


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





cravenz said:


> had to say that that was a funny post albeit unfortunate


 

 yeah... im not about to let a little broken amp ruin my fun...  though there was one point where i thought i ruined my headphones and my ears..
   
  i stupidly plugged the headphones in while the amp was already on... POP!.. .. OUCH!  dont know if this is just the nature of the amp or the fact that its obviously broken, but my bohuemith... bohwemoth ..bo..bo.. oh hell you know what im trying to say.. my Ginourmous thunderpants with their air tight seal popped so loud i thought i blew the drivers and my eardrums...   my ears still hurt and i dont think my hearing is gonna be the same the rest of the night...
   
  i should have known that some amps do this, but i forgot because my other amp never pops no matter what i plug in unplug turn on or off...
   
  anyway im not really concerned... these things happen...i can still hear...sort of...  hopefully they will reimburse me for shipping.. otherwise i might fly off the handle and murder someone


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> yeah... im not about to let a little broken amp ruin my fun...  though there was one point where i thought i ruined my headphones and my ears..
> i stupidly plugged the headphones in while the amp was already on... POP!.. .. OUCH!  dont know if this is just the nature of the amp or the fact that its obviously broken, but my bohuemith thunderpants with their air tight seal popped so loud i thought i blew the drivers and my eardrums...   my ears still hurt and i dont think my hearing is gonna be the same the rest of the night...
> 
> i should have known that some amps do this, but i forgot because my other amp never pops no matter what i plug in unplug turn on or off...
> ...


 

 This is not normal!  Sounds like there's DC offset.


----------



## Br777

well thats good, otherwise id probably end up doing it again eventually, and subsequently flying off the handle and... yeah.. you get the idea...


----------



## RazorJack

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Solder's flying a bit too fast at Schitt?
> 
> I can't imagine they were quite prepared to be the FOTM. Even I am considering buying one and I have absolutely no reason to buy an amp right now.


 

 If you do, I'm looking forward to your impressions of the Asgard used with your Shanling PCD300A, which I also have.


----------



## Br777

as expected, Jason responded to my email about my DOA asgard... at 3am ET no less, and told me they'd be shipping me a new amp today, and to send the broken one back at their expense.
   
  easy.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Yep, unfortunately, sh . . tuff happens. I was really surprised to hear about Ben's dead Asgard, since we do the normal thing of first test, assembly, final test, 1 day burn-in. But strange things do happen, and I'm thrilled that Ben is an understanding guy. We're shipping a new unit today.
   
  In other news, I felt guilty about being too busy for photos and measurements, so Mike and I were up last night preparing some for you.
   
  First, the photos.
   
  Since it's monumentally difficult to take pictures of the board in the unit, we've included a couple of in-situ shots, and a couple of board shots.
   

   

   

   

   
  Next, the measurements:
   
  Input impedance: 100k ohms
  Output impedance: 0.35 ohms
  Rise time: <500ns, 15V into 32 ohms
  Settling time: <800ns, 15V into 32 ohms, no ringing
  Bandwidth: 2 Hz - 500kHz, -3db into 32 ohms
  Power into 32 ohms = 1.0W; 300 ohms = 200mW
  Max output: 20V p-p
  Gain: 5


----------



## kwkarth

Thanks Jason!


----------



## chesebert

How does the amp's input imp change with frequency?
   

  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Next, the measurements:
> 
> Input impedance: 100k ohms
> Output impedance: 0.35 ohms
> ...


----------



## Sophonax

Well, after listening to my Schiit for a week (ca. 50 hrs), I'll throw my impressions into the fray as well.
   
  I found the build quality of this amp to be quite good.  It's got good heft to it, the chassis is quite solid and attractive, the volume control feels nice and smooth.  Fit and finish is good all around.
   
  Two cons with the aesthetics:
   
  First, the silk-screening of the logos / labels seems sketchy to me.  It doesn't look like it would take much to rub some of it off.
   
  Second, I'm finding it somewhat difficult to clean fingerprints from it.  So try not to finger it up too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As for sound, this amp is quite good, and exceptional for the price.  To me it sounds flat and uncolored in frequency response for the entire audible range, very clear and accurate, and it has quite a bit of power.  The only thing I can really find to pick on in terms of sound is that it doesn't seem to excel at pushing headphones to their best soundstaging and imaging capabilities.
   
  As for how it pairs with various headphones:
   
  I found this amp to be a great pairing with my LA7000 Lites (meaning it would probably be a great pairing with Denons in general).  The Asgard powered them to new levels of tightness, punch, and authority.  Based on what I heard, I think the Asgard might do a fair bit to help put a leash on the wild, uncontrolled bass of the stock Denons as well.
   
  The Asgard paired reasonably well with the HD800s and the T1s.  Definitely not a bad pairing, but nothing revelatory worth writing home about.  It powers them adequately and delivers good, clean sound, but as mentioned earlier, the outstanding soundstaging and imaging capabilities of these two headphones just didn't seem to shine through.
   
  As I think was previously reported, the Asgard is definitely not a good match for the K701s.  When plugged into the Schiit, the K701s seemed to lose even more of what precious little bass response they have, making them sound bone-dry.  Alas, even the headphone-out of my lowly Yamaha stereo amp seems to pair better with the K701s (probably because it's warm-sounding and colored to favor the low-end of the spectrum).
   
  Based on my impressions and those of others, it sounds like the Asgard might be a great amp for any headphones that inherently have a strong bass response.  From my experience, and also from what I have read, the Denons, older Sennheisers, and LCD-2s all have a solid bass response; these are the headphones about which people are reporting very positive experiences with the Asgard.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> How does the amp's input imp change with frequency?


 
   
  Capacitance primarily.
   
  Next question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## chesebert

How is that answer responsive? Yes I know Schiit gave the Input imp for a steady-state signal. I need to know how it changes with frequency.
   
  Quote:


steve eddy said:


> Capacitance primarily.
> 
> Next question?
> 
> ...


----------



## takezo

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> Well, after listening to my Schiit for a week (ca. 50 hrs), I'll throw my impressions into the fray as well.
> 
> I found the build quality of this amp to be quite good.  It's got good heft to it, the chassis is quite solid and attractive, the volume control feels nice and smooth.  Fit and finish is good all around.
> 
> ...


 

 i agree with your impressions. and the asgard is great with the gs1000 as well.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





razorjack said:


> If you do, I'm looking forward to your impressions of the Asgard used with your Shanling PCD300A, which I also have.


 

 I never use the DAC in the Shanling since I run the digital signal to my external DAC which sends a balanced signal to my amp. I'd have to start from scratch using the internal and external DACs as the focus, instead of the amp since my only other amp would be balanced input which the Shanling cannot output.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> Well, after listening to my Schiit for a week (ca. 50 hrs), I'll throw my impressions into the fray as well.
> 
> ...
> As I think was previously reported, the Asgard is definitely not a good match for the K701s.  When plugged into the Schiit, the K701s seemed to lose even more of what precious little bass response they have, making them sound bone-dry.  Alas, even the headphone-out of my lowly Yamaha stereo amp seems to pair better with the K701s (probably because it's warm-sounding and colored to favor the low-end of the spectrum).


 
  I did report a less than ideal experience with the sound of the 701s on the Asgard. but I can't say they were lacking bass.  They actually came across as elevated in the 300-500Hz region.  Very odd.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> How is that answer responsive?


 

 It was just a bit of humor, as I hoped would have been indicated by the smiley face.
   
  The phrasing of your question was ambiguous and could have been interpreted two different ways. I used the one other than what you had intended.
   
  I'm sorry if it upset you.
   
  se


----------



## chesebert

we need a more expressive smiley face. 
  
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> It was just a bit of humor, as I hoped would have been indicated by the smiley face.
> 
> The phrasing of your question was ambiguous and could have been interpreted two different ways. I used the one other than what you had intended.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sophonax

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I did report a less than ideal experience with the sound of the 701s on the Asgard. but I can't say they were lacking bass.  They actually came across as elevated in the 300-500Hz region.  Very odd.


 

 Hmm...the bass definitely sounded like it was even more anemic than usual to me.  Maybe it was because I had just switched from my T1s to my K701s when listening.  I'll have to go back and try the K701s back and forth with a couple different amps and see.
   
  In any case, whatever was happening with the K701s, it certainly didn't sound good to me


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> Hmm...the bass definitely sounded like it was even more anemic than usual to me.  Maybe it was because I had just switched from my T1s to my K701s when listening.  I'll have to go back and try the K701s back and forth with a couple different amps and see.
> 
> In any case, whatever was happening with the K701s, it certainly didn't sound good to me


 
  On that, we can agree.


----------



## chesebert

It could be your source.  K501 sounds fine with Asgard. No problem with the bass here (I can feel 25hz test tone and frequencies thereon up).  I have been switching between 650, k501 and HF2, K501 has the lighter of the 3 bases, but it was still full and not at all anemic.
  
  Quote: 





sophonax said:


> Hmm...the bass definitely sounded like it was even more anemic than usual to me.  Maybe it was because I had just switched from my T1s to my K701s when listening.  I'll have to go back and try the K701s back and forth with a couple different amps and see.
> 
> In any case, whatever was happening with the K701s, it certainly didn't sound good to me


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chesebert said:


> It could be your source.  K501 sounds fine with Asgard. No problem with the bass here (I can feel 25hz test tone and frequencies thereon up).  I have been switching between 650, k501 and HF2, K501 has the lighter of the 3 bases, but it was still full and not at all anemic.


 

 BTW, the first can that I ever owned that revealed the inner detail complex orchestral passages was the Sony CD-3000.
   
  Regardless of the amp used, some headphones handle sonic complexities better than others.  I don't recall ever being particularly wowed by any of the three 650, k501, or HF2 at dissecting such passages.  I suppose my memory could be faulty.  Square wave performance would be a good indicator of a can's potential in that area.  I think I still have my 501, I'll go dredge it up.


----------



## Ductapemaster

Well I'm a little late the the party, but after taking a look at those amps, I had to stop by and say something.  They look phenomenal, they're all discrete, very reasonably priced, and I just might have to buy one!
   
  Schiit guys, congrats on releasing some great amps, and I wish you the best of luck as a company in the future.  I can't wait to see what else you guys make!
   
  Once my paycheck comes in a couple weeks I will have to give an Asgard some hard thought...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -Dan


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





br777 said:


> well...
> 
> Schiit!
> 
> ...


 

 How about stock tubes?


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





.sup said:


> How about stock tubes?


 

 Well if he tried putting tubes in this solid state amp, that could explain a lot


----------



## smeggy

indeed


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Well if he tried putting tubes in this solid state amp, that could explain a lot


 

 All he needs to do is take the advice given to me by my old machinist boss... "Don't force it! Get a bigger hammer." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## francisdemarte

Quote: 





br777 said:


> well...
> 
> Schiit!
> 
> ...


 

 This post made my week!


----------



## Clusterfunk

I'm not sure if anyone has posted a review yet, but here is mine. To clarify, I have limited knowledge in this area and my set up is probably not ideal. I have no other amps other than the Asgard and it is my first.
   
  PC (Soundblaster Xtremegamer) > Asgard > Sennheiser HD650
   
  Just from the PC, I can not tell a difference. If there is one, it's extremely small and not noticeable.
   
  PS3 > TV > Asgard > Sennheiser HD650
   
  Again, I can not tell a difference.
   
  iPhone > Asgard > Sennheiser HD650
   
  For the third time, I can not tell a difference. Sometimes when I think I hear a difference, it seems to go away. I'm kind of upset about it.
   
  Anyway, I tested each with a variety of music, qualities etc. So far, no difference. It's all the same to me. So far this seems like an expensive volume control.


----------



## Ruffle

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has posted a review yet, but here is mine. To clarify, I have limited knowledge in this area and my set up is probably not ideal. I have no other amps other than the Asgard and it is my first.
> 
> PC (Soundblaster Xtremegamer) > Asgard > Sennheiser HD650
> 
> ...


 

 Weird it would sound the same.  A good amp would allow you to hear difference among source.  PS3 with TV vs just iPhone.  I wonder why you are hearing the same.  
   
  It's like the opposite of wire with gain grail.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has posted a review yet, but here is mine. To clarify, I have limited knowledge in this area and my set up is probably not ideal. I have no other amps other than the Asgard and it is my first.
> 
> PC (Soundblaster Xtremegamer) > Asgard > Sennheiser HD650
> 
> ...


 

 This does not surprise me.
   
  Source matters. A lot.
   
  Try this... PS3 ---> Asgard ---> HD650  it should make you a little happier


----------



## Beefy

Quote: 





clusterfunk said:


> Anyway, I tested each with a variety of music, qualities etc. So far, no difference. It's all the same to me. So far this seems like an expensive volume control.


 


 None of your sources are really good enough to benefit from such an expensive amp and phones.
   
  But try not to do quick A-B testing...... listen to the amped setup exclusively for a week or two, then switch back. You are much more likely to see what you are missing.


----------



## chesebert

I agree.  I had no problem distinguishing between my sources.  Asgard seems to like the Class A zero-feedback XLR output of ECD-1 more than my other sources. 
  
  Quote: 





ruffle said:


> Weird it would sound the same.  A good amp would allow you to hear difference among source.  PS3 with TV vs just iPhone.  I wonder why you are hearing the same.
> 
> It's like the opposite of wire with gain grail.


 




  Quote: 





beefy said:


> None of your sources are really good enough to benefit from such an expensive amp and phones.
> 
> But try not to do quick A-B testing...... listen to the amped setup exclusively for a week or two, then switch back. You are much more likely to see what you are missing.


----------



## kwkarth

Based upon what I've read here, I think it's best for clusterfunk's pocketbook to pass on this deal.  He's not deriving any discernible benefit from this arrangement, so why complicate his life?  Save the money and enjoy the music!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





beefy said:


> None of your sources are really good enough to benefit from such an expensive amp and phones.
> 
> But try not to do quick A-B testing...... listen to the amped setup exclusively for a week or two, then switch back. You are much more likely to see what you are missing.


 
  agreed on the quick a/b ing... its reeeeeeeeeally tough to gauge any changes in sound properly unless they are blaringly obvious by quickly going back and forth.. all you do is tire out your ears...
  do what was suggested.. use the amp for a while, then remove it from the equation... it will give you a much better idea of whats really happeing... if you are still not satisfied.. well, as you know we are all here to tell you what you are doing wrong - uh.. i mean.. help.


----------



## Eric_C

Clusterfunk:
  I guess you're connecting your PS3 to the TV via HDMI? Use the RCA cables too--the PS3 can output video via HDMI, and audio via RCA analog _simultaneously_. Just be sure to check your system settings.


----------



## Maxvla

When I bought my first amp it was a Gilmore Lite solid state amp. I could tell no difference. I sold it and swore the people on Head-fi had no clue what they were talking about and stopped coming to the forums. Came back a few years ago and bought a tube amp and finally realized what everyone is talking about. I further upgraded to a more elaborate tube amp and was even more pleased. You might be a tube head like me.


----------



## grokit

Quote:  





> try not to do quick A-B testing...... listen to the amped setup exclusively for a week or two, then switch back. You are much more likely to see what you are missing.


 
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Br777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> use the amp for a while, then remove it from the equation... it will give you a much better idea of whats really happeing


 
   
  X3, agreed. You can't tell the difference now, but use it for a week or three and then try your setup the way it used to be without the Asgard. Your ears are in training right now and you should be able to tell the difference at that point. Then when you put that Schiit back into the loop, you will be able to appreciate it more. That has happened to many of us; it's called "addition by subtraction".


----------



## Sophonax

After listening to the Asgard some more, I think kwkarth was right about the bass with the K701s...I still think the bass becomes a little more recessed, but the change is very subtle, and it's not nearly as pronounced as it originally seemed to me.  I don't know about that 300-500 Hz bump -- it might be the case.  No matter what the problem is, I still say that the pairing is not a good one.
   
  Another thing:  the Asgard - HD800 pairing is growing on me.  I still stand by my statement that the Asgard doesn't seem to be driving the HD800s to their full soundstage and imaging capabilities, but in terms of tonality the combo's better than I first thought.  The bass was very well extended and full, and the mids were very clean and accurate.  For some reason I thought it sounded particularly good when listening to Beethoven's 9th and Uriah Heep's "The Wizard" (I know, strange listening habits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
   
  The only thing to watch with the Asgard - HD800 pairing is the highs.  There were comments earlier about the Asgard being rolled off in the treble -- I did not find this to be the case at all.  The amp reaches into the high frequencies without difficulty.  While this is great in general, I found that it did nothing to help tone down the somewhat naturally strident highs of the HD800.


----------



## sampson_smith

I am very much looking forward to an extensive review or two on this shockingly good looking amp. I cannot afford another, really, and my GLite + DPS should more than suffice, but I remain compelled to check the couple Schiit threads 3x a day, anyway. I suppose we need more collective burning-in before a reasonable notion of its general performance can be reached. And then: comparisons to other amps in similar and slightly higher price ranges as well as formulating a list of both cans that work and don't synergize with this hot Class-A amp. Good work, so far, Schiit. Loving the website and FAQ's, by the way.


----------



## chesebert

What did you use as your source? and cables?
  Quote: 





sophonax said:


> After listening to the Asgard some more, I think kwkarth was right about the bass with the K701s...I still think the bass becomes a little more recessed, but the change is very subtle, and it's not nearly as pronounced as it originally seemed to me.  I don't know about that 300-500 Hz bump -- it might be the case.  No matter what the problem is, I still say that the pairing is not a good one.
> 
> Another thing:  the Asgard - HD800 pairing is growing on me.  I still stand by my statement that the Asgard doesn't seem to be driving the HD800s to their full soundstage and imaging capabilities, but in terms of tonality the combo's better than I first thought.  The bass was very well extended and full, and the mids were very clean and accurate.  For some reason I thought it sounded particularly good when listening to Beethoven's 9th and Uriah Heep's "The Wizard" (I know, strange listening habits
> 
> ...


----------



## Sophonax

Quote:


chesebert said:


> What did you use as your source? and cables?


 

 For a source, I used my desktop computer with my FLAC library, running into PS Audio DLIII DAC.
   
  As for cables, my optical and RCA cables are Emotiva X-series.  The headphone cables I've been using are all stock.


----------



## alphaphoenix

I received mine yesterday and listened for 3 hours straight on my HE-5.  All I can say is "wow."  I'll have a more in depth impression after this weekend.  It definately has the juice for the power hungry HE-5 and exposed the limits of my Dynalo.  My super short and generic impression for the limited time spent on the gem is - very detailed, tight bass, and neutral.  I'm looking forward pairing it with the HF2.  The amp is the "SCHIIT".  
   
  I have to say, the etching of the brand and name on the front is little to be desired as the "D" was partially scrapped away upon removing the amp from the box, but I'm just nick picking; although I would be willing to pay just a little bit more for an engraved or higher quality etching. 
   
  Thinking about putting an order on the tube version and forgetting the EF5.


----------



## chesebert

I agree.  Schiit is a game changer in the low/mid-priced headphone amp market. It's a testament to the idea that good sound is achieved through superior holistic circuit design and not through the sole use of premium parts, or the sheer number of parts (Audio-gd being one of the worst offenders).
   
  let's KISS.
   
  Edit:
   
  Just to clarify, what I meant with "game changer" is pretty much every commercial amp manufacturer (LD, DV, Headamp, RSA, Headroom, Heed, MF, Meier, Beyer, Eddie, G&W, Shanling, Original, SPL, Creek and etc ) needs to reevaluate their offerings in the sub $1k category in light of the new Schiit offerings. (of course there are Woo Audio, Slee, ATH, Lehman, Spark/Cayin, Opera; since I have 0 experience with any of them, I can't really make any judgment)
  
  Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> I received mine yesterday and listened for 3 hours straight on my HE-5.  All I can say is "wow."  I'll have a more in depth impression after this weekend.  It definately has the juice for the power hungry HE-5 and exposed the limits of my Dynalo.  My super short and generic impression for the limited time spent on the gem is - very detailed, tight bass, and neutral.  I'm looking forward pairing it with the HF2.  The amp is the "SCHIIT".
> 
> I have to say, the etching of the brand and name on the front is little to be desired as the "D" was partially scrapped away upon removing the amp from the box, but I'm just nick picking; although I would be willing to pay just a little bit more for an engraved or higher quality etching.
> 
> Thinking about putting an order on the tube version and forgetting the EF5.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> After listening to the Asgard some more, I think kwkarth was right about the bass with the K701s...I still think the bass becomes a little more recessed, but the change is very subtle, and it's not nearly as pronounced as it originally seemed to me.  I don't know about that 300-500 Hz bump -- it might be the case.  No matter what the problem is, I still say that the pairing is not a good one.


 
  I dragged out my K501s today and listened to them again along with the K701s.  I no longer hear the bump at 300-500Hz that I heard when I first listened to the Asgard with the 701s.  It must have still been burning in because whatever I heard before is not there now.  The 501s to the 701s are still relatively where they were in the old days with respect to one another, it's just that the Asgard seems to be able to drive them with more authority than I've heard before.


----------



## kite7

In other words, less is more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll agree with you on Audio-gd, they use a lot of parts. Some people may think more parts = better but I haven't heard a Audio-gd so I can't testify to that.
  Quote: 





chesebert said:


> It's a testament to the idea that good sound is achieved through superior holistic circuit design and not through the sole use of premium parts, or the sheer number of parts (Audio-gd being one of the worst offenders).


----------



## rhfactor1

I need to preface this thread by saying that I have been looking to purchasing a new Headphone Amplifier for litttle over a year, I was first looking to possibly buying an inexpensive tube or tube hybrid. But as time has gone by I am becoming more enamored of buying a Shiit Asgard.
   
  I was looking for an amp to possibily replace or accompany my Rega Ear, the source is my stalwart Toshiba SD-3960 DVD/CD player. The reasons behind this was the Rega has a very old school SS SQ to me which is very dry and unforgiving which is not bad for some HP's-I think it sounds very good with my vintage Beyer DT-990 600 ohm, the Denon D-1001 and my Philips HP-910, but I think it sounds awful with my Grado SR-125-not very good synergy (way to stringent in the mid's and high's).
   
  Then I thought I may purchase something more than just an amp, maybe an Amp/Dac combo that could be used with my Dell CPU as a source (about 5 yrs. old installed with a very so-so soundcard). This is when I discovered by way of purchase through e-bay the Fournier SDAC-1 Headphone Amp and USB Dac,
   
  The decsion between the two have pros and cons: the Shiit seems to be the best FOTM amp available for the money and I would really like to purchase one before the price goes up (and we all know it will-hopefully later than sooner). But there has also been a few issues show up as far as QC (one received DOA, silkscreen labeling, and not very good synergy with some headphones), also haven't heard any comments about synergy with lower priced Grado's. The big question on the Shiit is should I just go ahead and purchase it and then probably get a good inexpensive DAC for computer listening at a later date? Then the Fournier SDAC-1 comes along that seems to be very good for the money that has a DAC included and even quite a bit less expensive than the Shiit. But with the Fournier there is a big glaring problem-there is no info. on SQ, ease of use, synergy with any headphones-nothing.
   
  The main reson that both of these amplifiers intrigue me so much is that they are both U.S.A. made with a very good parts list, both are very attractive to me, and both seem to be designed very well by the people that designed them. And they would both give me a very different type of SS SQ than what I am receiving now.
   
  Or should I just cut-my-loses-now and wait till the next great inexpensive FOTM Amplifier comes along.
   
  Any insights, comments, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!
   
  Happy Listening.


----------



## Herb3

Absolutely right!
  Look at http://www.by-rutgers.nl/HeadPhoneAmp.html
  Success!


----------



## Br777

The three amp showdown has begun...


----------



## rhfactor1

Bump


----------



## ConGrUenCy

Yeah, I'm in the same predacament. Either the Schiit Asgard or the Matrix M Stage. Both are of a similar price range, and both are equally reputed around here.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





sophonax said:


> ...the silk-screening of the logos / labels seems sketchy to me.  It doesn't look like it would take much to rub some of it off.


 
   
  I thought that I'd share some pictures of the silkscreen image of the Schiit logo.
  To the left of the Asgard is the Fi Yph Phone stage.
  To the right it's the WooAudio 2.


  Above: Schiit Audio Ascard along side the Woo Audio 22. Happy together.


----------



## kwkarth

Nice pics Clayton!


----------



## Maxvla

Not to sound unappreciative, but do you have any pics with a bit more perspective and a bit less extreme angle?


----------



## alphaphoenix

Clayton.  Your pictures are identicle to mine.  The letters "r" and "d" is partially missing.  I'm guesing most look like this.  No matter, the sound they help produce is phenomonal for the admission price.


----------



## Maxvla

I don't see it as missing, but a stylistic cue of the font used. The 'missing' areas are both perfect squares.


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Clayton.  Your pictures are identicle to mine.  The letters "r" and "d" is partially missing.  I'm guesing most look like this.  No matter, the sound they help produce is phenomonal for the admission price.


 

 It's intentional and it's just the pixelated font style; there are no round edges.


----------



## Canuck57

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> It's intentional and it's just the pixelated font style; there are no round edges.


 
   
   Agreed, portions of the R & D are missing on the pics on Schiit's website. I'd prefer a different font with "solid" letters as it looks like the R & D are partially rubbed off. However, it's no big deal.


----------



## Clayton SF

Thanks for the compliments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Not to sound unappreciative, but do you have any pics with a bit more perspective and a bit less extreme angle?


 

 Sure. Glad to oblige; consider it done. I had to back up a little bit to included the CD jewel case as reference. You can't see the details of the logo but you can now get an idea of the Asgard's size next to the jewel case.


----------



## Maxvla

Thanks. That's about the size I had in my mind. Your Woo is about the same size as my Little Dot.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Thanks. That's about the size I had in my mind. Your Woo is about the same size as my Little Dot.


 

*Maxvla,*
  Here they are together--Woo & Schiit; and
  satellite views as well.
  It's all about relationships, right?


----------



## Maxvla

Was referring to your 22, but all is good 
   
  How would you compare the SS sound of the Asgard to the tubes in your Woos? My first amp was a SS amp and I almost couldn't tell any difference at all between having the amp in line or not. (Gilmore Lite)


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				Maxvla said:
			
		

> Thanks. That's about the size I had in my mind. Your Woo is about the same size as my Little Dot.


 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Was referring to your 22, but all is good
> 
> How would you compare the SS sound of the Asgard to the tubes in your Woos? My first amp was a SS amp and I almost couldn't tell any difference at all between having the amp in line or not. (Gilmore Lite)


 
   
  I thought so but I didn't know the 22 is the same size as your Little Dot so I thought you meant the 6.
   
  I am unable to articulate what I hear as well as some members; my sonic vocabulary is lacking but as for the sound of the Asgard to the tubes in my Woo: well to my ear the Asgard (and mind you I've probably put less than 40 hours on it) is very revealing (with the DT990) from top to bottom (with a slight slump in the mids as is the case of the 990). The 22 has a larger sound stage and slightly warmer sound. But the WA22 has a EML 5U4G mesh plate rectifier--which made me jump this morning because I had my headphones on and I swear the bass response came with so much force that I felt the bass in my chest and thought that my speakers were on and blasting (at 6:00 AM) but they weren't. The Asgard does not have that effect but it is still enjoyable nevertheless--very enjoyable.
   
  It's like a good burger. Sometimes I love one with extra toppings sometimes without. But I do love a good burger. "Let's see, what will it be today? The Asgard with the HD650 or the Woo with an NOS rectifier on the side?" They both are very good.


----------



## NapalmK

Quote:


alphaphoenix said:


> I received mine yesterday and listened for 3 hours straight on my HE-5.  All I can say is "wow."  I'll have a more in depth impression after this weekend.  It definately has the juice for the power hungry HE-5 and exposed the limits of my Dynalo.  My super short and generic impression for the limited time spent on the gem is - very detailed, tight bass, and neutral.  I'm looking forward pairing it with the HF2.  The amp is the "SCHIIT".
> 
> I have to say, the etching of the brand and name on the front is little to be desired as the "D" was partially scrapped away upon removing the amp from the box, but I'm just nick picking; although I would be willing to pay just a little bit more for an engraved or higher quality etching.
> 
> Thinking about putting an order on the tube version and forgetting the EF5.


 

 I'd love to here impressions on the Asgard vs. Dynalo. I'm looking into both amps at the moment so any comparisons you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## Maxvla

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I thought so but I didn't know the 22 is the same size as your Little Dot so I thought you meant the 6.
> 
> I am unable to articulate what I hear as well as some members; my sonic vocabulary is lacking but as for the sound of the Asgard to the tubes in my Woo: well to my ear the Asgard (and mind you I've probably put less than 40 hours on it) is very revealing (with the DT990) from top to bottom (with a slight slump in the mids as is the case of the 990). The 22 has a larger sound stage and slightly warmer sound. But the WA22 has a EML 5U4G mesh plate rectifier--which made me jump this morning because I had my headphones on and I swear the bass response came with so much force that I felt the bass in my chest and thought that my speakers were on and blasting (at 6:00 AM) but they weren't. The Asgard does not have that effect but it is still enjoyable nevertheless--very enjoyable.
> 
> It's like a good burger. Sometimes I love one with extra toppings sometimes without. But I do love a good burger. "Let's see, what will it be today? The Asgard with the HD650 or the Woo with an NOS rectifier on the side?" They both are very good.


 


   
  ^ my Little Dot MKVI
   
  Sorry for the confusion.
   
  Thanks for the comments on the amp.


----------



## chesebert

Asgard >>> Dynalo, assuming you won't be pairing with all warm-sounding gear.
   
  HTH
  
  Quote: 





napalmk said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'd love to here impressions on the Asgard vs. Dynalo. I'm looking into both amps at the moment so any comparisons you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> ^ my Little Dot MKVI
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the amp.


 
  HOLY SCHIIT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean holy Little Dot! That's one big beauty! That's a misnomer, it should Big Dot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is a great looking amp. I've never ever seen it--ever; and I am not familiar at all with Little Dots.
   
  No apology for the confusion, please. I'm just glad that you set me straight on it. Now I have to put my wallet away for good!


----------



## alphaphoenix

Quote: 





napalmk said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'd love to here impressions on the Asgard vs. Dynalo. I'm looking into both amps at the moment so any comparisons you can give would be much appreciated.


 


 Well, right now I only have the HE-5 to compare the Asgard and Dynalo.  As I was waiting for the Asgard, the HE-5 and Dynalo to my ears is not a good combination.  It just doesn't have power to bring to the sound levels to warrant the awesome impressions from other ears.  Everything sounded restricted on the Dynalo to the point I thought for a second, "what a crappy can (HE-5)."  Then, when the Asgard arrived, the HE-5 just sung and I never had to turn the volume past 12 o'clock.  I think if I had the Gilmore Lite with the separate PSU, things might have been a different story.  Since I have no use to have more than one SS amp, the Asgard is the keeper and you'll find the Dynalo in the forsale forum despite how well the soon to be delivered HF2 may sing with the Dynalo.


----------



## kwkarth

Any other early impressions about the Asgard?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





> *Asgard: *We’ll be shipping 220/240 compatible units on or before 7/21.


 
  Looks like I can order mine as well soon, I guess. Did anyone have the chance to listen to the Asgard with some Darth Beyers yet? I have a pair of V2s coming in and was thinking about getting the Asgard for them.


----------



## Br777

my thunderpants' asgard should be coming in 2 days... will post impressions right away, and after some burn in


----------



## kite7

I posted my HDP vs Asgard comparison in the other thread
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions/255#post_6762401


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rhfactor1 said:


> I need to preface this thread by saying that I have been looking to purchasing a new Headphone Amplifier for litttle over a year, I was first looking to possibly buying an inexpensive tube or tube hybrid. But as time has gone by I am becoming more enamored of buying a Shiit Asgard.
> 
> Any insights, comments, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


 

 That Schiit is hard to beat for the money. But if you want to spend more to get a good DAC built into the amplifier, the Nuforce Icon HDP is well-reviewed and you may find it used if you are patient. But maybe not, people seem to really like it that have it.
   
  edit: didn't notice kite7's ^ comparison before I posted, great job!


----------



## Br777

well, my new schiit arrived today.... and it works... both channels at the same time no less!!  already a drastic improvement from the last one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  impressions coming soon.. then burn in.. then more impressions


----------



## Br777

starting to post asgard impressions in my 3 amp showdown now...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> starting to post asgard impressions in my 3 amp showdown now...


 

 Link please??


----------



## Br777

^ Here


----------



## Thaddy

A question for those who already have their Asgard...
   
  I plan on ordering one within the next few weeks, and will most likely place an order for the Valhalla when it's released.  I noticed the cases are the same width, length, and depth which would make stacking the two easy and aesthetically pleasing.  However, I'm worried about the Asgard getting too hot sitting on the bottom and underneath the Valhalla.  Does anyone foresee this problem with the included rubber feet?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





thaddy said:


> A question for those who already have their Asgard...
> 
> I plan on ordering one within the next few weeks, and will most likely place an order for the Valhalla when it's released.  I noticed the cases are the same width, length, and depth which would make stacking the two easy and aesthetically pleasing.  However, I'm worried about the Asgard getting too hot sitting on the bottom and underneath the Valhalla.  Does anyone foresee this problem with the included rubber feet?


 
   
  I would not recommend stacking anything on top of the Asgard, unless it's a small fan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Asgard:
  Size: 9 x 6.75 x 2.25”
   
  Vahalla:
  Size: 9 x 6.75 x 3.25”
   
  It would probably look nice to stack them, but I suspect neither amp would be too happy about that.


----------



## Br777

even if he put bigger feet on the valhalla ?


----------



## Nebby

Heat rises and the amp on top will have a higher ambient temp to deal with than the bottom amp which is a far from optimal situation for an amp to be in


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Heat rises and the amp on top will have a higher ambient temp to deal with than the bottom amp which is a far from optimal situation for an amp to be in


 

 True


----------



## Ebunnage

Yeah I emailed Jason last week about stacking the two and he said it would be a bad, bad idea. But they would look _very _nice stacked.


----------



## Thaddy

Quote: 





ebunnage said:


> Yeah I emailed Jason last week about stacking the two and he said it would be a bad, bad idea. But they would look _very _nice stacked.


 

 Even if I only used one at a time?


----------



## Ebunnage

Quote: 





thaddy said:


> Even if I only used one at a time?


 

 Haha I would guess you would only want to use the Valhalla since its on the top


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





thaddy said:


> Even if I only used one at a time?


 
  Using one at a time will be better, but just having the valhalla sitting on top of the Asgard will impede the flow of air through the Asgard when you do use it.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Anybody heard when the Valhalla will be available for delivery?   The site still has preorder status.  I hope to read up on initial impressions before pulling the trigger and buy.


----------



## kite7

I believe it will be available on the second week of August. I saw a date somewhere here on the forums but I forgot exactly where.


----------



## Skylab

That was the date I was given when I asked for a review loaner.  But I'm sure that is subject to change.


----------



## reiserFS

Any news on the 220v units?


----------



## HK_sends

Wow, my Schiit shipped already!  I literally ordered it late last night and I got the shipping notification this morning.  I should see the Asgard on Monday or Tuesday since I am just a couple hundred miles from Schiit HQ.
  I look forward to trying it out with my Markl LA2000s, Grado RS-1i's, New HF-2s (Thanks, Todd and John, for releasing another batch), and LCD-2s (when they are ready).
   
  I'll post impressions when I can.
   
  Cheers!
  -HK sends


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys, sorry to be so scarce. Lots of sh . . uh, stuff happening here. To answer a few questions:
   
  1. Stacking. Yeah, sorry, we can't recommend it. We just made a change to the owners manual which warns against some things we should have called out explicitly, like stacking it, or putting it in a closed component rack with a lot of other heat-producing gear, leaving a phone book on top of it, etc . . . 
   
  2. 220/240V compatible units: still on to ship by the 21st of this month, though the transformers were a little later than we expected. We should be able to ship all pre-orders at that time.
   
  3. Valhalla: still on track for 8/15.
   
  As usual, thanks for the ongoing kind words, impressions, and questions!


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey guys, sorry to be so scarce. Lots of sh . . uh, stuff happening here. To answer a few questions:
> 
> 1. Stacking. Yeah, sorry, we can't recommend it. We just made a change to the owners manual which warns against some things we should have called out explicitly, like stacking it, or putting it in a closed component rack with a lot of other heat-producing gear, leaving a phone book on top of it, etc . . .
> 
> ...


 
   
  What about the BBQ accessory?  Come on, a little rotisserie action at least!
   
  Seriously, I am looking forward to trying out the Asgard...
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  -HK sends


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Y'know, we almost had the rotisserie working, using an impromptu grease shield made of aluminum foil around the Alps RK27 pot, but the field from the electric motor was causing 60Hz hum in the output . . .


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> What about the BBQ accessory?  Come on, a little rotisserie action at least!
> 
> Seriously, I am looking forward to trying out the Asgard...
> 
> ...


 
  Speaking of BBQs, I dragged out my IR thermometer gun today.  My Asgard runs @ 56C laying down and 53C standing on end with an ambient temp of 23C.  Still air.  Temps measured at the hottest part of the external casing.  That's really not all that bad.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

KW, yeah, it's actually less than what we used to run the Sumo Tens at (100WPC Class A into 8 ohms, 200WPC Class A into 4 ohms, in a chassis about 7 x 19 x 27" with 2.5" deep heatsinks along both long edges.) 
   
  I expect the top of the Valhalla to run about the same, and the bottom to be pretty chilly. The tubes pump a reasonable amount of heat into the chassis.


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Speaking of BBQs, I dragged out my IR thermometer gun today.  My Asgard runs @ 56C laying down and 53C standing on end with an ambient temp of 23C.  Still air.  Temps measured at the hottest part of the external casing.  That's really not all that bad.


 
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> KW, yeah, it's actually less than what we used to run the Sumo Tens at (100WPC Class A into 8 ohms, 200WPC Class A into 4 ohms, in a chassis about 7 x 19 x 27" with 2.5" deep heatsinks along both long edges.)
> 
> I expect the top of the Valhalla to run about the same, and the bottom to be pretty chilly. The tubes pump a reasonable amount of heat into the chassis.


 
   
   
  At least I won't have to worry about cranking up the heat this winter!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My Asgard is due to be delivered tomorrow...Thanks, Jason!
   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Delhiteen

Thanks for sharing the information....


----------



## Thaddy

I picked a good time to dive back into the headphone hobby.  I've got a Matrix Mini-I DAC and a pair of HD650's on the way, and I think the Asgard and Valhalla will look nice next to each other.  I'm a little bummed that you can't tube roll with the Valhalla, but it seems that Jason and the brains at Schiit paired the Valhalla with the best cost-effective tubes anyways.  I'm sure both amps sound great, but for me, the icing on the cake is the classy minimalistic design and Made in U.S.A. badge.  Looking forward to placing my order


----------



## wgb113

Welcome back!  Let us know what you think of the Matrix/Schiit/Sennheiser combo once you get it all together.
   
  Bill


----------



## shawn_low

Anyone got the Valhalla yet?


----------



## Skylab

It's not shipping yet.  Couple weeks, if I understand correctly.


----------



## Denys

Good day,
   
  Anyone tried the Schiit with Beyer Dynamic DT880 32 ohm ??? I should receive my amp this week and wonder which can I should use...
   
  Thanks
   
  Denys


----------



## kwkarth

Why not use them all?


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Why not use them all?


 

 This man makes a compelling argument.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey Guys,
   
  Some bad news (reposted from our site):
   
  Okay. Here are those words we didn't want to say: the first shipment of Valhalla will be delayed. We're now anticipating first shipments to happen on 8/31.

 Why? It's simple. The outer (aluminum) chassis isn't up to snuff. See the photo of the carnage at the metal house. We spent a long day yesterday with the chassis vendor, working through the reasons why. I believe we have now worked out the last kinks in the process, and are running new chassis for delivery in a couple of weeks.
   
  (We also had a couple of parts come in late--but that wouldn't have been a showstopper.)
   
  So, in order to make the first shipment of Valhalla the highest quality possible, we're moving the delivery date out to the 31st. We'll stage shipments, so your amp may ship slightly after that date.

 Some FAQs:

 Q: What if I want to cancel my order?
 A: Contact us and we'll be happy to cancel it for you.

 Q: Dangit, is this just a scheme to keep our money for two months?
 A: No. If you paid by Google Checkout, your card has not been charged, and will not be charged until yours ships.

 Q: Where are you with Valhalla production, besides the chassis?
 A: We're pretty much done. Boards are done. Inner chassis are in-house. Tubes are being matched. All the boxes/parts/etc are in-hand. We're ready to ship. Except the outer aluminum chassis--which just happens to be the most critical cosmetic part.

 Q: If I order now, can mine go out with the shipment on the 31st?
 A: Nope, we're pretty much sold out. The good news is we are in continuous production afterwards, so you will get it shortly.

 Q: Does this affect Asgard being back in-stock?
 A: We certainly hope not--we're still pegging end of August for new Asgards.

 Q: I want to buy something NOW!
 A: Terribly sorry about that. We'll have a few more B-stock Asgards soon, but until the end of the month, that's about it.
   
  Many apologies--but we want these to be absolutely right.
   
  Jason


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Jason


 
   
   
  Is that a *black *Valhalla I see???


----------



## kite7

That is not a black Valhalla, it's just the plastic casing part that you see sandwiched between the metal body of the amp.


----------



## grokit

Plastic right next to the tubes?!?


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> That is not a black Valhalla, it's just the plastic casing part that you see sandwiched between the metal body of the amp.


 

 What's the point of that if the chassis is to be the heatsink?


----------



## kite7

The plastic is only on the sides,back and the inside of the top surface, the metal is still used to dissipate heat to the bottom assuming the design is still similar to the Asgard. I had the Asgard so I have an idea where the heat is dissipated.


----------



## kingtz

That makes sense. A black Valhalla would've been so neat, but oh well...


----------



## grokit

Yes, but tubes get hot, and heat rises. It doesn't make sense to poke the top of the tubes out through holes in the black _plastic_.


----------



## Farnsworth

Are you sure those pieces are plastic? I was under the impression the who housing was aluminum.


----------



## kite7

I had the Asgard, I don't think the dark grey areas on the sides,rear and top were metal unless it was coated in some way because it never felt cold to touch when it's off like metal does. It felt like dense plastic to me


----------



## Farnsworth

OK, then I was mistaken. In that case i agree that that would be a strange material coice to be used around tubes.


----------



## kite7

Maybe they've changed it for the Valhalla, who knows but for the Asgard I'm positive that the dark grey areas is not metal


----------



## nmurthy

Hey Jason, if I were to order a Valhalla in the next couple of days, realistically when do you think it'd be shipped out?
   
  Thanks again for making yourself available to the users of head-fi. It's always helpful when you can directly talk to the manufacturers .


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey guys,
   
  To clarify one thing: the inner chassis of the Asgard and Valhalla is steel. It's been powder-coated with a semi-metallic dark gray paint. It's not going to have a problem with the heat of the tubes.
   
  As far as ordering now, you should be looking at shipment around September 15.


----------



## caliskimmer

Very curious about this! I also can't wait for reviews! Deciding between a number of tube amps to drive my HD 800s that are in this price range and a bit higher (up to 500-600). I'm really curious to see how this will compare to the WA6 because that's one of my top choices. I'm interested in what DoingOK has to say when he gets his Valhalla. I like the names of the Asgard and the Valhalla! When read, it looks like some extravagant product and I'm hoping it will be extravagant. The company name, Schiit, is pretty funny and creative.


----------



## Tiramisu515

Quote: 





gbacic said:


> What a great website.
> the Valhalla looks really nice, I wonder how it compares to the Little Dot's and Darkvoice's/La Figaros's in the same price range.


 

 yes, do compare with Little Dot Mk IV/se please.


----------



## Peterk

I'm very interested in how the two schiit amps perform with HD650, and the differences between them.


----------



## caliskimmer

Quote: 





peterk said:


> I'm very interested in how the two schiit amps perform with HD650, and the differences between them.


 

 I hope it's better than that stupid Zero DAC/Amp that I have. Dang, I would've shipped it back because of the unbalanced volume defect, but 68 dollars to ship back to China?! No thanks. The Schiit Valhalla will probably be my number one option at this point. I simply can't just keep staring at my HD 800s the whole time and the Woo Audio 6 is a bit too far off at this point.


----------



## sampson_smith

Quote: 





peterk said:


> I'm very interested in how the two schiit amps perform with HD650, and the differences between them.


 

 Seconded. Also interested in how each manage the comparable HD600.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





sampson_smith said:


> Seconded. Also interested in how each manage the comparable HD600.


 
  Mention is made at Schiit's website of the optimum amp for the Senny's
 Edit:  At least they used to mention the Sennys.  Seems like they removed the mention now.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Mention is made at Schiit's website of the optimum amp for the Senny's
> Edit:  At least they used to mention the Sennys.  Seems like they removed the mention now.


 

 Ah, endorsements, eh?


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Ah, endorsements, eh?


 

 It's actually still on there...look under the FAQs for the Asgard and Valhalla.
   
  Sounds like the used the Sennheisers while working on the Asgard a lot and the AKGs with the Valhalla.  Those combinations should give us a very close representation of what they wanted their amps to sound like.  Pretty cool as you don't usually see that much info from a manufacturer for a part of the chain.


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for the info, all. I was aware that Stoddard et al. believe the Asgard is a very good match for the HD600/650's. I wonder, however, what synergy will be had between the Senn's and the Schiit tube amp. Senn's like tubes too, and I wouldn't exactly call them 'low impedance' cans. So I half expect that the Valhalla will play reasonably nice with these cans as well. If not, then it is real no-brainer what amp I need to invest in of the two.


----------



## kwkarth

Thanks for finding that mention, BTW, WGB113.  Given the published specs of both amps I would expect them both to work well with the Sennys, since they're sort of middle of the road impedance wise.  The AKG's, on the other hand, are both lower impedance and harder to drive.  I would expect the Valhalla's strong suit would be with higher impedance cans like the Beyer 600 ohm versions and the Asgard's strong suit to be with low impedance cans like the Grado's and such, but it looks like they were both designed to be good all-rounders, as much as possible.  Cool!


----------



## sampson_smith

Well, that doesn't exactly make my choice any easier, kwkarth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll obviously just have to wait and see how the reception of the Valhalla plays out.


----------



## Peterk

Has anyone received an eval unit or has anyone reviewed the valhalla yet?


----------



## Caphead78

There are a few impressions on the new Valhalla shipped thread. But as for me, I'm just waiting for my Asgard.
  Quote: 





peterk said:


> Has anyone received an eval unit or has anyone reviewed the valhalla yet?


----------



## dabtpa

mmayer167 said:


> wow, thanks for the detailed response kwkarth! your knowledge is much appreciated, I definitely understand the specs now.
> 
> I think Schiit could revise some of their Asgard data based on these findings.
> 
> ...





kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think Levinson is best known now for their Lexus car stereos, but you may be right.  I can honestly say the Levinson system in my LS430 was the best car audio I had ever heard.  JBL...I don't know about them, they used to "own" some of the studio monitor market and a lot of the guitar amp spkr and sound reinforcement markets, but I'm not sure where they've gone since then.  I know they make some good consumer audio docks for iPod.


If you go to Home Depot and get #18 black rubber grommets (1 inch opening) in the plumbing section you can stretch them nicely over the knob of an Asgard, Asgard 2 or other Schiit products. Many use the same size knob (good manufacturing technique to save money) You know have something that looks like it was made for the amp, keeps your pinkies cool and dresses up the look. I also went to Staples and got a package of Avery dots (none in black I am afraid) colored them in with a black permanent marker  and stick them on the volume control where the tiny "pin point" is etched into the control. Now you can see its' position from 10 feet away.


----------

